# Wakü-Case-Liste!



## Ace (20. Oktober 2007)

*Wakü-Case-Liste!*

So hier ein paar der besten Case ,in die man eine Wasserkühlung einbauen kann ,und die den meisten Platz dazu bieten.Natürlich könnt ihr eure eigene Erfahrungen mit dazu tun und die Liste verbessern und erweitern:wink:
*Wer Bildmaterial braucht um es sich anzuschauen ,im Umgebauten Zustand habe ich einige zu Verfügung nicht  zu jedem Case aber einige die ich per PM zusenden kann bitte Gehäuse dazu schreiben!Für Original Bilder einfach auf den  Namen"klicken"*


*Antec P180*
max Radiator: 360 
Einbaumöglichkeiten: 

    * 360er Slim im Deckel (aufpassen wegen Mainboard) 
* 120er in der Front
* 120er hinten 


*Antec Twelve Hundred*
Max Radiator: 360
Einbaumöglichkeiten:

* 360/240er in der Front (HDD-Trays entfernen/versetzen!)
 * 360/240/200(spezial)er im Deckel (unter dem 200mm Lüfter)
 * 240er hinten
 * 240/120er am Boden (HDD-Tray entfernen/versetzen!)



*Aplus Black Pearl Luxury Edition*
max Radiator: 480 
Einbaumöglichkeiten: 

    * 120er in der Front (1 HDD-Tray muss ausgebaut werden) 
* 360er im Deckel mit Aquatube (1 - 2 5 1/4" Schächte und PCI(x) Slots entfallen) 
* 360er im Boden (HDD-Tray und NT müssen ausgebaut/versetzt werden) 
* 480er im Boden (Hdd-Tray und NT müssen ausgebaut/versetzt werden )


*Chieftec LCX-04*
max Radiator: 360 
Einbaumöglichkeiten: 

    * 360er Slim im Deckel (NT versetzen und 1 5 1/4" Schacht entfällt) 



*Chieftec CA-01B-B-SL-OP Mesh Big*
max Radiator: 360 
Einbaumöglichkeiten: 

    * 360er im Deckel (1-2 5 1/4" Schacht entfällt) 



*Cooler Master Stacker STC-T01*
max Radiator: 360 
Einbaumöglichkeiten: 

    * 360er im Deckel (1 - 2 5 1/4" Schächte entfallen) 
* 360er im Boden 
* 360er in der Front


*Cooler Master Stacker 832*

max. 360er Radi unten Gehäuseboden


*Cooler Master HAF 932*

* 240er und 360er Top ( Netzteil ist unten zu verbauen und der oberste 5'25 Schacht fällt weg!)
* 360er unten (Netzteil wird oben verbaut,Festplattenkäfig muß entfernt oder umgebaut werden!)
* 240er unten
* 240 Seitenteil
* 140/120 Rückseite


*Cooler Master Cosmos S1100*

* 360er in den Deckel
* 240er in die Front
* 120er hinten 


*Enermax Blue Viper*
max Radiator: 360 
Einbaumöglichkeiten: 

    * 120er in der Front 
* 120er hinten
* 240er Slim im Deckel (NT versetzen und der 3 1/2" Schacht für Festplatten muss entfernt werden) 
* 360er Slim im Deckel (NT versetzen und 1 5 1/4" Schacht entfällt, zudem muss der 3 1/2" Schacht für Festplatten entfernt werden) 


*Gigabyte 3d Aurora*
max Radiator: 240 
Einbaumöglichkeiten: 

    * 240er hinten 
* 120er in der Front (Festplattenkäfig muss entfernt werden) 

*Lian LI PC-60*
max Radiator: 360 
Einbaumöglichkeiten: 

    * 360er im Deckel (Wenn man das Netzteil an die stelle des HDD-Tray setzt, 1 - 2 5 1/4" Schächte entfallen) 
* 240er Im Deckel (1 - 2 5 1/4" Schächte entfallen) 
* 120er in der Front (evtl den HDD-Tray ausbauen) 


*Lian Li PC-7*
max Radiator: 240 
Einbaumöglichkeiten: 

    * 120er hinten 
* 160er in der Front  
* 240er in der Deckel (1 - 2 5 1/4" Schächte entfallen) 


*Lian Li PC-70 / Lian Li PC-G70*
max Radiator: 480 
Einbaumöglichkeiten: 

    * 120er in der Front 
* 120er hinten 
* 240er in der Front (1 5 1/4" Schacht entfällt und HDD Tray muss versetzt werden) 
* 360er im Deckel mit Aquatube (1 - 2 5 1/4" Schächte entfallen) 
* 480er im Deckel (1 - 2 5 1/4" Schächte entfallen) 
* 480er im Boden (HDD-Tray und NT müssen entfernt/versetzt werden) 

*Lian Li PC A70

** 360er und 480er im Deckel (eins-drei 5,25" Schächte fallen weg je nach Radi und Lüfter)
* 240 im Boden/bei 360er und 480er im Boden (Festplatten Käfig muss entfernt werden)
* 120er und 240er in der Front (Festplatten Käfig muss etwas versetzt werden)
* 120er hinten
 
*Lian Li PC-A05* 

* 360er im Deckel (Einschränkung auf ein 5,25" Schacht)
oder
* 240er im Deckel
* 240er auf den Boden passt auch noch einer
* 120er Hinten


*Lian Li PC-S80*
max Radiator: 360 
Einbaumöglichkeiten: 

    * 240er in der Front (anstatt der Lüfter oder HDD-Tray muss bearbeitet werden) 
* 360er im Deckel (1 - 2 5 1/4" Schächte entfallen) 


*NZXT Tempest*: 

-Hinten 120er Radi

-Front 240er(Festplattenkäfig muss entfernt werden), und 280er passt mit Anschlüssen nach unten auch
-Boden 240er (ohne zweiten Festplattenkäfig unten)
-Oben von innen ein 280er(Achtung bei Mainboards darf kein Passivelement oben sitzen und die P4/P8-Stecker und Lüfterstecker müssen relativ weit unten sein


*Silverstone Temjin TJ07*
max Radiator: 480
Einbaumöglichkeiten:

 * 360er im Boden 
* 240er im Boden eventuell 2 Stück?
* 480er im Boden 
* 240er am Deckel


*Silverstone TJ06*
max Radiator: 360 
Einbaumöglichkeiten: 

    * 120er in der Front 

    * 120er hinten 

    * 240er Slim im Deckel (NT versetzen und der 3 1/2" Schacht für Festplatten muss entfernt werden) 

 * 360er Slim im Deckel (NT versetzen und 1 5 1/4" Schacht entfällt, zudem muss der 3 1/2" Schacht für Festplatten entfernt werden) 


*Sharkoon Rebel 9*
max Radiator: 360 
Einbaumöglichkeiten: 

    * 360er im Deckel nach Mod (3 5,25" Schächte belegt) 
* 240er im Deckel etwas einfacher 
* 240er in der Front

*Thermaltake Mozart TX*

* 1x 480er (quadratisch) oder 2x240er in der Rückseite oben
* 1x 360er (Slim) in der Front ein Teil des HDD's Käfig muss entfernt werden


*Thermaltake Armor VA 8003*
max Radiator: 360 
Einbaumöglichkeiten: 

    * 240er in der Front vor den abnehmbaren Lüftergitter 

    * 360er in der Front (nurnoch 2 5 1/4" Schächte nutzbar und HDD-Tray muss versetzt werden)

*Thermaltake Xaser VI*

* 360er im Boden - wenn Festplattenkäfig entfernt (ist verschraubt) - sonst 240er
* 240er im Deckel - Netzteil länge ist entscheidend 
* 120er in der Front und im Heck wären auch noch möglich



*Ready 2Go:* sind Gehäuse die schon eine Wasserkühlung enthalten oder Vorgefertigt sind .Wer also keine Lust hat zum selber machen, oder ihn 2 linke Hände strafen, der kann diese Lösung bevorzugen.
*Vorteil:*
Fix und Fertig und sofort einsatzbereit!

*Nachteil:*
Es werden leider nicht "immer" die besten Komponenten für diese Wasserkühlung bevorzugt!(CPU Kühler ,Radiator,Pumpe usw.)


zu bekommen bei z.b:Aquatuning und diverse andere Hersteller

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter -

Caseking.de  Wasserkhlung  All in One - Cases


----------



## xrayde (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wakü Case List(Fertigkrams)!*

Sinnvoller Thread .

Der Käseking hat diesbezüglich auch Fertiglösungen, davon kann man sich ev. auch inspirieren lassen wenn man lieber selbst bauen will:

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/default.php?cPath=27_780

Gleiches bei "Aquatuning":

http://www.aquatuning.de/index.php/cPath/150


----------



## der8auer (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: WAKÜ Case List!*

Case: *Chieftec CA-01SL-SL-B*
max Radiator: 
- 1x 360 Seitenteil ( radi liegt dabei allerdings außen ) oder in Deckel, dabei entfällt allerdings 1x 5,25" schacht

- 1x 240 Deckel 

- 2x 120 hinten

Case: *AeroCool Aeroengine Jr.*
max Radiator:
- 1x 240 Seitenteil ( radi liegt dabei allerdings außen )

- 1x 120 hinten

Case: *MS-TECH LC-402* 
max Radiator:
- 1x 240 Seitenteil ( radi liegt dabei allerdings außen )
- 2x 80 anderes Seitenteil und hinten


----------



## S1lencer (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: WAKÜ Case List!*

sehr geil besser hätte ich es nicht machen können sollte man vielleicht mal stiky setzen, dann hat das gefrage nach "welches gehäuse empfehlt ihr" ein ende


----------



## Marbus16 (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: WAKÜ Case List!*

Und vielleicht die Casenamen in Fettschrift machen, und wenns nicht allzu viel Mühe macht, auch einen Link zu nem größeren Bild setzen.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: WAKÜ Case List!*

vielleicht ist die Sache auch im Gehäuse Forum besser unter gebracht? was sagt ihr?


----------



## Morytox (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: WAKÜ Case List!*

ne die fragen werden meist im waküforum besprochen hier gehts ja auch mehr um die raditauglichkeit ! 
von mir erstmal ein SEHR GEIL ^^ thx ! vllt noch so elegant sein und kleine bildchen oder links zu den gehäusen unterzubringen ^^ einige können sich unter denen vllt. nich sofort was vorstellen und da da immer googlen nach is nervig ^^


----------



## Ace (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: WAKÜ Case List!*

Bilder habe ich ,ist aber schlecht die hier einzubringen da sich eventuell einige Beschweren werden deswegen bei Fragen dazu und zu Bilder PM an mich und ich sende sie zu


----------



## Marbus16 (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: WAKÜ Case List!*

Ich meinte ja, dass die Casenamen die Links zu den bildern von dem Case darstellen 

Das "Case:" könnte man auch noch entfernen.

Die Bilder könntest du ja bei www.pctflux.net hochladen und einfach die angezeigte Bild-URL als Adresse einfügen, also [ url=*bild-adresse*]Gehäuse-Hersteller und Modell[/url ]


----------



## Ace (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: WAKÜ Case List!*

erledigt habe die Bilder gemeint die noch zur Verfügung habe im umgebauten zustand


----------



## S1lencer (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: WAKÜ Case List!*

sehr nice


----------



## hansi152 (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: WAKÜ Case List!*

hat jmd eigentlich erfahrung mit Radis an 25cm-Lüftern?
Man könnte die doch mit etwas Bastelei außen ranmachen oder?


----------



## Ace (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: WAKÜ Case List!*

Also ein guter Radi verrichtet seine Arbeit mit 1-4 (je nach dem was für ein Radi 120er,240er,360er,480er)und was man Kühlen möchte mit 120er Lüfter sehr gut seine Arbeit und ist vollkommen ausreichend ,außerdem naja ein 250er Lüfter auf einem Radi der für 120er Lüfter ausgelegt ist sieht einfach :sm_B-$:und andere gibt es nicht das ein 250er Lüfter darauf paßt wozu das Umbauen?


----------



## Marbus16 (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: WAKÜ Case List!*

Nun ja, da könnte man sich nen MoRa ohne Blende schnappen, den Lüfter vom Rahmen befreien und dann den Lüfter draufkleben


----------



## Ace (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: WAKÜ Case List!*

kann man........ich glaube aber nicht das er einen Mora meinte


----------



## hansi152 (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: WAKÜ Case List!*

odoch meinte ich
ein mora auf die Seite eines EL-Diablos
oder ein quad auf die Seite von nem CS-Monolize
und eine 120er auf einen 250er
auf das wär ich garnich gekommen


----------



## Marbus16 (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: WAKÜ Case List!*

@hansi: Auf das monolize gehören eher 2 Quads übereinander da ran 

gibt es eigentlich Gehäuse, wo mein einen MoRa mit innenliegenden Lüftern ohne Prboleme montieren kann? Sprich Radi außen, innen dann 38mm tiefe Lüfter?


----------



## hansi152 (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: WAKÜ Case List!*

ja das mit den 2 quads dacht ich mir schon

ähh...MoRa mit innenligenden Lüftern?
Mit etwas Modding würde das wohl gut in dein Case passen[/keine_ironie]


----------



## Marbus16 (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: WAKÜ Case List!*

Leider nicht, denn dazu liegt die Laufwerksbefestigung zu weit vorn... Da könnt ich dann nur 6 statt 9 Lüfter verbauen...

Würde der Lautstärke ja dienen, würden die Lüfter nicht außen sitzen. Auch dürfts schicker aussehen, wenn da nen blauer bzw. roter Schimmer zu sehen ist


----------



## hansi152 (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: WAKÜ Case List!*

Bei meinem hoffentlich zukünftigen Case, also das El-Diablo, liegt der
lüfter innen und hat LEDs


----------



## Ace (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: WAKÜ Case List!*



hansi152 schrieb:


> odoch meinte ich
> ein mora auf die Seite eines EL-Diablos
> oder ein quad auf die Seite von nem CS-Monolize
> und eine 120er auf einen 250er
> auf das wär ich garnich gekommen



ahh... ok ja ein Mora ist schon nicht schlecht,würde dann eher zu dem Aplus Monolize greifen da er an dem Gehäuse etwas besser zu befestigen wäre


----------



## hansi152 (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: WAKÜ Case List!*



> ahh... ok ja ein Mora ist schon nicht schlecht,würde dann eher zu dem Aplus Monolize greifen da er an dem Gehäuse etwas besser zu befestigen wäre


kann ich mir nicht vorstellen
weil die 2 250er rausstehen
und ein Mora da drauf da bräucht lange Stahlstifte oder lange Schrauben
beim Diablo ganz einfach anzeichnen wo mans verschraubt bohren und fertig


----------



## Ace (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: WAKÜ Case List!*



hansi152 schrieb:


> kann ich mir nicht vorstellen
> weil die 2 250er rausstehen
> und ein Mora da drauf da bräucht lange Stahlstifte oder lange Schrauben
> beim Diablo ganz einfach anzeichnen wo mans verschraubt bohren und fertig


Das ist klar das der Mora mehr Arbeit bedeutet finde auch er passt zum Case ganz gut


----------



## hansi152 (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: WAKÜ Case List!*



Ace.KIA. schrieb:


> Das ist klar das der Mora mehr Arbeit bedeutet finde auch er passt zum Case ganz gut



Das liegt im Auge des Betrachters


----------



## Ace (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: WAKÜ Case List!*

ist halt Geschmackssache jeder wie er mag


----------



## Bahamut-87 (25. November 2007)

*AW: WAKÜ Case List!*

Hab gelesen das in das Antec P180 1Single Radi hinten rein passt und einer vorne und ein tripple Radi in den Deckel.Da ich ein eigentlich stolzer Besitzer eines solchen Gehäuses bin wollte ich mal was fragen.
1.Der tripple ist nur durch ausschneiden von Löchern(gibt es da Leute die das machen würden)
2.Wäre es möglich 2 Single Radis hinten einzubauen(Slim Radis)
3.Kann man die Pumpe auch in den Laufwerksschächten befestigen?
4.Um erstmal nur die CPU(Q6600 oder Penrym kommt auf den Preis an) zu kühlen sollten 2Single Radi doch gut sein aber würden die auch noch eine 8800GT mitkühlen können?
Viele fragen aber ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen
Danke im vorraus


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (27. November 2007)

*AW: WAKÜ Case List!*



Bahamut-87 schrieb:


> Hab gelesen das in das Antec P180 1Single Radi hinten rein passt und einer vorne und ein tripple Radi in den Deckel.Da ich ein eigentlich stolzer Besitzer eines solchen Gehäuses bin wollte ich mal was fragen.
> 1.Der tripple ist nur durch ausschneiden von Löchern(gibt es da Leute die das machen würden)
> 2.Wäre es möglich 2 Single Radis hinten einzubauen(Slim Radis)
> 3.Kann man die Pumpe auch in den Laufwerksschächten befestigen?
> ...


 
Moin, Moin,

Das Gehäuse habe ich mir jetzt mal angesehen....

zu 1.
Ein Trippel im Gehäusedeckel wird wohl nicht möglich sein wegen dem oberen Lüfter...oder der müste entfernt werden....außerdem verlierst Du einen 5 1/4 Zoll Schacht und der hat nur 4 ...Lösung: Eine Externe Halterung auf dem Gehäusedeckel für einen Dual Radi....

Siehe: http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...2_673&osCsid=649e08bc27bed7b78b5712a4acb8b245

zu 2.
Ich würde sagen ja, einen 120er hinten und einen im Deckel....welchen man verwenden kann solltest Du entscheinden, wenn Du das Gehäuse hast, wegen der dicke der Radis oder extra flache nehmen.

zu 3. Generell Ja.....das hängt von der Pumpe ab, die Laiing sind sehr Kompakt, bieten extrem Leistung, sind aber auch nicht billig....die liefern die Halterungen dafür gleich mit....ich würde aber in diesem Fall den unteren Gehäusekäfig entfernen und die Pumpe da unterbringen.

zu 4. 
Ja, zwei Singel bzw. ein Dualradi kann das.....aber keine Billigware kaufen...zu empfehlen Black Ice, Alphacool, Innovatek oder Watercool....bekommen alle Top Testwerte

Ich hoffe damit ist Dir erstmal geholfen...sonst frage einfach


----------



## Ace (28. November 2007)

*AW: WAKÜ Case List!*

Also wie gesagt ein tripple passt da oben rein und der Lüfter muss weg habe schon gesehen das einen Tripple verbaut wurde es geht.Wenn du etwas Handwerklich begabt bist und dich ein bisschen schlau machst dann dürfte deinem Vorhaben nichts im Weg stehen! aber 2 Linke Hände und Wasserkühlung verbauen ist schlecht


----------



## danone (30. November 2007)

*AW: WAKÜ Case List!*

hat jemand schon mal was von den Produkten von "wasserkühlung.de" gehört?? bei ebay wird eine komplette anlage verkauft und ich frage mich ob die etwas taugt für non_overclocker ??
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190177554016&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:DE:1123


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (30. November 2007)

*AW: WAKÜ Case List!*



danone schrieb:


> hat jemand schon mal was von den Produkten von "wasserkühlung.de" gehört?? bei ebay wird eine komplette anlage verkauft und ich frage mich ob die etwas taugt für non_overclocker ??
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190177554016&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:DE:1123



Ähhhhh.....Sorry.......was ist das denn ????

Da würde ich die Finger von lassen.....

Das sieht aus wie in einer Schul Bastelstunde selbst zusammengelötet...

Das kann meiner Meinung nach nichts taugen....Schnäppchen sind ja schön und gut, aber wenn Du eine gewisse Qualität haben möchtest, so hat die schon einen gewissen Preis...auch bei Ebay


----------



## xrayde (30. November 2007)

*AW: WAKÜ Case List!*

Wie wär's wenn man mal einfach unseren Freund Google angeworfen hätte, bevor mal anfängt zu meckern wie ein Rohrspatz?:

http://wassergekuehlt.de/

http://wassergekuehlt.de/forum/

Die Teile von denen sind Simpelst-Lösungen und bestehen fast ausnahmslos nur aus einfachen Aufbohrungen + Verstöpselung(sieht man gut an der Seite), da ist nichts gefräst etc.

Der Inhaber dieses Ladens hatte vor einigen Monaten einen schweren Fallschirmunfall, daher liegt der Shop seitdem auf Eis - aber so richtig firn war er noch nie in seinem Metier, das ist aber eine andere Geschichte.

Wer was extrem einfaches und billiges haben will und sich nicht um das in die Mode gekommene "high flow" juckt, der kann das Zeugs gerne kaufen.

Aber speziell bei dem angebotenen Zeug sieht es so aus als wären das die ersten KK's auf Alu-Basis gewesen, da würde ich schon von Prinzip her die Finger von weg lassen - zudem er wohl darauf geachtet hat das alles aus Alu ist, nur der Winzradi hat Cu-Rohre, das ist natürlich widersinnig so was.

Später brachte er schon bessere auf Voll-Cu-Basis raus, z.B. so was hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://wassergekuehlt.de/?section=produkte&group=kuehler&page=index

Ich hatte ganz früher von ihm mal eine VPU-KK für eine Radeon 9800 Pro, das Teil war *für damalige Verhältnisse* recht gut, heutzutage würde ich es nicht mehr kaufen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ganze war bei mir nur nicht wie oben aus rot eloxiertem Alu, sondern aus Voll-Cu!


----------



## Altteileverwender (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: WAKÜ Case List!*

Kann mir einer von euch ein gutes, billiges wakü Case empfehlen ?

Hab jetzt noch keine Wakü aber wollte mir eine zulegen aber erst später so in nem monat oder zwei....


----------



## Ace (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: WAKÜ Case List!*

kommt immer darauf an was du einbauen möchtest!!was für ein Radiator,wo soll er eingebaut werden, was möchtest du Kühlen langt ein kleiner Radi für dein vorhaben oder ein 360er????


----------



## Altteileverwender (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: WAKÜ Case List!*



Ace schrieb:


> kommt immer darauf an was du einbauen möchtest!!was für ein Radiator,wo soll er eingebaut werden, was möchtest du Kühlen langt ein kleiner Radi für dein vorhaben oder ein 360er????



Hatte eigentlich vor einen 360er einzubauen ...
Wo weiß ich nicht warscheinlich drinnen, aber ich wollte mehr auf Passiv setzten sozusagen wenns zu heiß wird schalten sich die Lüfter ein oder sowas in der Art.

Kühlen wollte ich die Cpu und die Graka (bekomm demnächst ne neue die X1900XT, der rest steht in der Sig)


----------



## Ace (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: WAKÜ Case List!*

Da jeder einen anderen Geschmack hat was Gehäuse betrifft ,schaust du mal hier durch und sagts mir was dir so gefällt oder was deinen Finanzen entspricht ,dann sehen wir mal was sich da einbauen lässt .Und mit einer WK wird es eigentlich nie zu heiß wenn du gute Komponenten verwendest ist die WK doch sehr leise
ansonsten die Gehäuse von der 1 Seite sind gut zum einbauen einer Wasserkühlung!


----------



## Altteileverwender (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: WAKÜ Case List!*

Also eher was schlichtes was billig ist, die wakü kostet ja genug 

Sowas wie der Sharkoon Rebel 9, aber ist da genug Platz drinnen ?


----------



## Ace (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: WAKÜ Case List!*



Altteileverwender schrieb:


> Also eher was schlichtes was billig ist, die wakü kostet ja genug
> 
> Sowas wie der Sharkoon Rebel 9, aber ist da genug Platz drinnen ?



Ja da ist schon Platz drinnen einen 360er bekommst du oben rein es fehlen dir dann aber ich glaube es sind 3 5,25" Schächte  da der Radi und die Lüfter ja Platz braucht und das Netzteil muss nach unten ist für ungeübte nicht einfach zu machen!!!!Meine Empfehlung für das Gehäuse 240er Radi oben oder vorne letztes Bild zeigt einen 240er vorne




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Altteileverwender (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

Danke für die hilfe erstmal 

Hab ich das richtig gesehen, dass du einen 360er und einen 240er- Radi hast ?

Hast du des oben reingeschnitten ?

Ein 240er würde für mein System schon langen oder ?
Ich wollte ein Silent System muss ich bei einem 240er nicht die Lüfter recht schnell laufen lassen ?


----------



## Ace (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

Das ist nicht mein System auf den Bildern!!Es kommt darauf an was du Kühlen möchtest ,wenn du nur erst mal CPU Kühlen möchtest ,und eventuell später noch die Grafikkarte ,würde ein guter 240er langen.Es kommt auf den Radi an. Aber es gibt auch sehr gute Lüfter die schneller drehen und leise sind sag einfach bescheid wenn es soweit ist dann Reden wir nochmal über deine Zusammenstellung


----------



## exa (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

coolermaster cm-690 hat im deckel platz für nen 240er, im boden für einen 120er oder 140er

hat schlauchdurchführungen für externe radis...


----------



## el barto (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

Ins Cooler Master Cosmos S 1100 geht ein 360er in den Deckel und mindestens ein 240 in die Front. 

Hat auch Schlauchdurchführungen für exteren Radis.


----------



## fA!nT (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

Hi Leute

Ich glaub ich bin hier richtig^^ Ich werde mir demnächst einen neuen Rechner zusammenbauen, welcher auch erstmalig eine WaKü spendiert bekommt 

Hier mal die Komponenten die reinkommen:

Intel Core2Quad Q9450 (Wakü)
Asus Maximus Extreme / Striker 2 Extreme (WaKü)
AMD HD 4870 / GeForce GTX 280 (die sollen erstmal/müssen mit Luft gekühlt werden, da die Kühler für solche GraKas am anfang ja immer total überteuert sind... aber später sollen diese dann auch in den Wasserkreislauf mit eingebunden werden...)

So, der Rest wie Ram und sowas ist ja jetzt erstmal uninteressant, aber das Gehäuse und die WaKü...

Im Moment liebäugele ich mit dem Antec P182 (zum einem wegen dem relativ günstigen Preis von 111 bei kmelectronik und zum anderen wegen der guten Verarbeitung)! 

Bei der Wakü hingegen bin ich mir da nicht so wirklich sicher, aber auch hier habe ich eine im Auge, die Big Water 745 (1x120mm+1x240mm). Ich weiß das dies keine supertolle WaKü ist, allerdings soll es wiederum ein gutes und billiges Einsteigerset sein... (ob die Leistung für das Sys ausreicht weiß ich nicht... aber einer von euch hoffentlich )

Der Plan is ganz einfach, ich wollte den 120er hinten am Gehäuse befestigen und den 240er gleich an die Gehäusedecke. (siehe Bild) So ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.

mfg


----------



## xQlusive (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

Also es ist nicht nur eine nicht so tolle Wakü, es ist eine schlechte 

Mein Tipp, hol dir ein einsteigerset mit nem dual raid bei aquatuning, davon hast du mehr für dein geld...

Das Case naja, im oberen Slot passt eine 140er lüfter rein, also müsstest du zusätzliche bohrungen vornehmen, wenn du dir das zutraust, stellt das alles kein problem dar.
Das Case ist Top, so ihc such dir mal nen Set zusammen. Da ist auch eine Einbau anleitung dabei.

240er Komplettset Eheim Plexi S. 775
Art.Nr.: 40064


Lieferzeit: ab Lager
    109,90 
incl. 19 % UST
exkl. Versandkosten

*Technische Daten und Lieferumfang:* . 1xMagicool SLIM DUAL 240 Radiator              
 . 1x Alphacool Eheim 600 Station II 230V .             1x Klettmatte zur Pumpenbefestigung                               .             2x Lüfter 120mm Yate Loon D12SL-12 mit Stecker                               .             2x Adapter 4Pin (12V) auf 3Pin Molex (7V)                               .             3m Schlauch PUR 10,3/7,5mm Flexible                               .             1x Fertiggemisch AT-Protect-Plus 1000ml                               .             6x 11/8mm (8x1,5mm) Anschraubtülle AG 1/4                               .             1x CPU Kühler Alphacool NexXxoS HP Pro S. 775                               .             1x detaillierte bebilderte Aufbau und Bedienungsanleitung                                                            . .                                             In dem Set ist ALLES enthalten, was für den Aufbau und Betrieb der Wasserkühlung benötigt wird.


----------



## fA!nT (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

hmm denkst du ein 240er Radi reicht um das alles zu kühlen?
ach und ich hab keine 2 linken Hände^^ ich würde mir auch durchaus zutrauen eine WaKü aus Einzelteilen zusammenzubauen, nur weiß ich halt nicht was ich so für Teile bräuchte... ich hatte ja auch schon an ne Innovatek WaKü gedacht... aber da zahlt man ja mehr für den Namen als für den Rest^^

(denkt ihr ich bekomm nen 140er und nen 240er da rein? bzw. lohnt sich das überhaupt? wie gesagt wir meine erste WaKü)

dit: Forum de Luxx - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Antec ***Sammelthread*** << die Variante gefällt mir eigentlich sehr gut^^ bräuchte ich nur noch die passende WaKü


----------



## xQlusive (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

naja der hat aber den deckel sogar komplett gemoddet, ist viel arbeit, aber machbar, das Set anner Wakü, stellt dir bestimmt hier jeamd liebnedgern zusammen, und das Set was ich dir gezeigt habe ist besser als nen inovatek mist teil... und kostet 110


----------



## fA!nT (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

dann danke ich dir schon mal für den Tipp^^ und warte mal was die anderen so für Ideen haben (hab ja eh noch bis Mitte Juni Zeit )


----------



## Ace (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

fA!nT 
dit: Forum de Luxx - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Antec ***Sammelthread*** << die Variante gefällt mir eigentlich sehr gut^^ bräuchte ich nur noch die passende WaKü.

Naja dann mach es doch so


----------



## xQlusive (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

ja da spiele ich schon mit dem Gedanken... aber naja Mein FSC case reicht momentan, das noch nen altes von meinem AMD 64 auf 754er Chipsatz, das aus Voll-Alu, und massig schwer, dämmt dafür aber super... da hatten OEM Cases noch Qualität ...

werd mal gucken ob ich da oben ne 3er Radi Slot Blende rein modden kann...


----------



## fA!nT (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*



Ace schrieb:


> Naja dann mach es doch so



Werd ich ^^
aber ich brauch halt noch Komponenten... bei den Pumpen z.b. habe ich keinen Plan worauf ich achten muss... deswegen wollte ich mir mal ne Empfehlung von euch einholen  (genau so beim Radi, AGB und wie dick sollen die Schläuche sein?  )


----------



## Ace (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

^^
kommt darauf an wie viel Geld du zu Verfügung hast und eventuell mal die Suchfunktion benutzen.Die Fragen was brauche ich alles steht hier 10 x am Tag


----------



## Willy Thunder (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

*Lian Li PC-A05*


360 Slim im Deckel (Nur ein 5.25 Schacht nutzbar)
120 Hinten


----------



## -=Hur-I-caN=- (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*



> *Silverstone Temjin TJ07*
> max Radiator: 360
> Einbaumöglichkeiten:
> 
> ...


Hier mein Vorschlag:


> *Silverstone Temjin TJ07*
> max Radiator: 480
> Einbaumöglichkeiten:
> 
> ...


----------



## Bimek (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

Also wenn es eh aussen angebaut wird, dann ist ein TJ07 ziemliche Geldverschwendung 

Tri und Dual passen in ein TJ07, Quad und tripple eher nicht, da die Schläuche nicht sauber rausgeführt werden können.

Gruss


----------



## derNetteMann (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

*Silverstone Temjin TJ07

*Boden:

max: 480er und 240er

Decke 240er oder wenn man nach vorne aufschneidet auch 360er.

Rückwand 2x 92mm

Bei einem Externen Netzteil gehen unten 2x 480er Radiator rein.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: WAKÜ Case List!*



Ace schrieb:


> Ja da ist schon Platz drinnen einen 360er bekommst du oben rein es fehlen dir dann aber ich glaube es sind 3 5,25" Schächte  da der Radi und die Lüfter ja Platz braucht und das Netzteil muss nach unten ist für ungeübte nicht einfach zu machen!!!!Meine Empfehlung für das Gehäuse 240er Radi oben oder vorne letztes Bild zeigt einen 240er vorne
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Sag mal lässt du die heiße Luft des Radis nach innen pusten??? Das ist doch nicht wirklich effektiv oder?
Ich meine die ganze Wärme wird dann in das Case geblasen.


----------



## Ace (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

die warme Luft geht raus aus dem Gehäuse


----------



## Gemil (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

Ich muss euch noch ein weiteres case vorführen, was einfach klasse ist

Ich habe in mein Coolermaster Stacker 832 sehr viele radis bekommen:

1x 240 slim radi oben (zum einbau muss man die außenhaut abmontieren ( lediglich mti schauben befestigt)) / nur ein 1x120er lüfter kann man anbauen - sonst NT im weg)
1x 360 radi unter dem gehäuse (nur zu emfehlen wenn man die rollen montiert / nur 2x 120 lüfter montierbar  -  damit man das case zu machen kann, muss am lüfterhalten etwas weggesägt werden - näheres unten)

2x240 radi an der Seite ( wird am "lüfterhalter" angebracht, gut auf den folgenden fotos zusehen)

1x 120 radi  hinten ( man kann den mainboard schlitten nicht mehr ganz reinschieben, wenn man auch die radis an der seite macht - mich persöhnlich stört es aber nicht^^)

generell sei noch gesagt, wenn man die radis an dem lüfterhalter montiert, ist es nicht emfehlenswert die graka(s) unter wasserzusetzen, da es bei einigen wasserkühler zu komplikationen kommen kann, wenn man das case zu klappen möchte. cpu und andere komponenten lassen sich aber hervorragend damit kühlen. 

die bilder reiche ich nach, kann momentan leider die kamera nicht finden


----------



## Doomsday06 (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

Thermaltake Mozart TX

4x120mm Radiator in der Rückwand problemlos verbaubar!


----------



## CrashStyle (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

Hi Mein Case dürfte doch gut geeignet sein für ne WaKü!? Das ist meine zusammenstellung die ich verbauen werde vllt. dieses we.

Armor LCS- VE2000SWA





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Watercool MO-RA 2 Pro* 119,89 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V DDC-1T* 50,99 
420l/h 3,70m 6-13,2V 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Zern Laing DDC Aufsatz Delrin* 20,49 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Magicool Plexiac 250 Ausgleichsbehälter* 29,99 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Yate Loon D12SL-12 9-Fach Bundle (9xLüfterpaket)* 42,50 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*EK Water Blocks EK-Supreme Acetal universal* 48,89 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Schlauch PVC 10/8mm klar, kleiner Biegeradius* 1,19 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*10/8mm (8x1mm) Anschraubtülle G1/4* 1,25 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*10/8mm (8x1mm) Anschraubtülle G1/4  90° drehbar* 2,39 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*AT-Protect-UV-blue 1000ml* 9,99 
Fertiggemisch      Farbe: UV-blau


----------



## GoZoU (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

Öhm ich glaub hier bist du mit deinem Anliegen im falschen Thread. Aber nur mal so am Rande, ist n Mora nicht etwas überdimensioniert für ne CPU-Kühlung? Du solltest vielleicht n  extra Thread eröffnen.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## CrashStyle (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*



GoZoU schrieb:


> Öhm ich glaub hier bist du mit deinem Anliegen im falschen Thread. Aber nur mal so am Rande, ist n Mora nicht etwas überdimensioniert für ne CPU-Kühlung? Du solltest vielleicht n  extra Thread eröffnen.
> 
> MfG
> GoZoU



War nur die frage ob des in des Case passt!? Der ist gross ja kommt aber noch 2xGraka dazu und später vllt. noch MoBo.


----------



## GoZoU (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

Welches Case? Und einen Mora kannst du wohl kaum intern verbauen - zumindest in kein normals Desktop-Gehäuse^^

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## xxBass_tixx (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

Hätte da noch ein Case im Angebot:

*Coolermaster Stacker 832*

max. 360er Radi

Wie man auf dem Foto erkennt, lässt sich der Radi samt Lüfter auf dem Boden einbauen. Der Radi wird von außen unter das Case geschraubt und von innen mit den Lüftern befestigt. Dank der Rollen und dem Case, gibt es keinen Hitzestau. Ein weiterer Vorteil: Es geht nichts an Platz verloren. Weder die HDD-Schächte noch die Slots auf dem Mainboard sind betroffen.


----------



## Michael2812 (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

Hallo zusammen,
find ich cool das das Thema mal behandelt wird. Könnt ihr mir dabei helfen eine passende Kühlung für ein CM Cosmos 1000 zu finden? Welcher Radiator passt und was ich beachten muss 
Dabei ist noch zu beachten, dass ich demnächst auf einen Q9450 und eine neue Nvidia KArte umsteigen möchte.


----------



## Olstyle (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

Das Cosmos ist eigentlich auf einen 280er(da gibt es genau einen) im Deckel ausgelegt. Wenn der nicht reicht kann man noch einen 120er ins Heck setzten.
Alles Andere erfordert mehr oder weniger viel Umbau.


----------



## Michael2812 (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

Vielen Dank für die Antwort, war absolut unentschlossen welchen Radiator ich nehmen soll... da es nur einen gibt wird die Wahl jetzt nichtmehr schwer  jetzt muss ich nur noch rausfinden wie ich das Mainboard in den Kreislauf einbinden kann, Graka und CPU Kühler hab ich schon, das MB hat eh nen Anschluß.
Fehlen tun dann noch die richtige Pumpe und ein Ausgleichsbehälter...

Hab grad nochmal nachgesehen, es sind doch 2x120 Lüfter verbaut, warum brauch ich dann nen 280er Radi?


----------



## Wassercpu (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

Hi habe das Tj07 ..

Und mann kann,ohne Schrauben oder Bohren( villeicht in da Nase  )
Ein 360 + einen 240 im Boden verbauen und noch einen Passiven 240 im deckel (wird aber eng zum Mb)..Wer Das Case auf Btx umbaut(muss mann aber bissel basteln) kann nen 240 mit  Lüftern im Deckel verbauen....


----------



## xQlusive (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

Coolermaster HAF 932

1x 240mm Top oder Boden (kommt auf Netzteilposition an)
2x240 Seitenteil
1x140/120 back


----------



## Gast3737 (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

*NZXT Tempest*: 

-Hinten 120er Radi
-Front 240er(Festplattenkäfig muss entfernt werden), und 280er passt mit Anschlüssen nach unten auch
-Boden 240er (ohne zweiten Festplattenkäfig unten)
-Oben von innen ein 280er(Achtung bei Mainboards darf kein Passivelement oben sitzen und die P4/P8-Stecker und Lüfterstecker müssen realtiv weit unten sein, wie beim X38-DS4, P5Q Pro), Anmerkung: Kühlleistung wird auch durch die schlechtsitzenden 140er Auslasslöcher(weit auseinander) verringert(selbst sägen hilft)


----------



## Digger (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

*LianLI PC-A05*  sehr klein, aba unglaublich viel platz.

-360er im deckel (verzicht auf ein 5,25" schacht)
oder
-240er im deckel
-240er auf den boden passt auch noch einer


----------



## Ace (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

Seite 1 Aktualisiert


----------



## Gast3737 (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*



Ace schrieb:


> Seite 1 Aktualisiert


habe schon gesehen dachte du updatest nie...


----------



## Der Dudelsack (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

@ACE: Gelungene Zusammenfassung!!!
Könntest du mir Bilder vom *Cooler Master Cosmos S1100* mit eingebauten Radiatoren über PN sende?
Wäre dankbar dafür!!!

MfG,
diedudelsack


----------



## GoZoU (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

Ich glaube nicht, dass er welche vom Cosmos hat. Google sollte aber eine Menge Treffer liefern .

€: Vielleicht hilft dir die Beschreibung von AT etwas weiter: Klick
€²: Hier noch ein Cosmos mit eingebautem Triple bei Caseking.de: Klick



MfG
GoZoU


----------



## scamps (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

@Ace
Ich fange jetzt nicht an, das Rebel9 als Gehäuse für den TC-Triple zu propagieren. Aber Deine Einträge für den CM Stacker sind wirklich schon fast eine Beleidigung für dieses Allround-Radi-Gehäuse  (oben, unten, Front):

Derzeit habe ich einen Swiftech Triple in der Front (da war auch schon ein TC Triple drin)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es geht genauso ein schmaler Triple in der Seite (bis ca. 40 mm stark + Lüfter wg. der Grafikkarte):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XE85 (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

Thermaltakr Xaser VI:

- 360er im Boden - wenn Festplattenkäfig entfernd (is verschraubt) - sonst 240er
- 240er im Deckel - Netzteillänge is entscheident 
- 120er in der Front und im Heck wären auch noch möglich

mfg


----------



## Ace (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

yo scamps hatte den Stacker auch schon habs vergessen mit dem Radi in der Front

@ XE85
welches Thermaltake Xaser VI? das VH9000,das VH4000 oder VG400?


----------



## Fifadoc (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

Thermaltake Mozart XT

- 1x 480er (quadratisch) oder 2x240er in der Rückseite oben
- 1x 360er in der Front

Der 360er muss aber ein slim-Radi sein und man muss einen Teil des HDD käfigs entfernen, damit es passt.


----------



## XE85 (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

der VG4000

mfg


----------



## Ace (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

Ok link eingefügt


----------



## xQlusive (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

Zum HAF 932 nochmal... habe noch mal alles nachgemessen, und komme zu dem Schluss:

Es gibt 2 konfigurationen, entweder Netzteil oben oder unten. Daraus ergeben sich diese 2 "Einbauvarianten":

PSU oben:

Top 240, Seite 2x240 bzw 480er (Quadratisch), Boden 240er, Front 120er, Hinten 140er

Psu unten:
Top 360, Seite 2x240 bzw 480er (Quadratisch), Boden 120er, Front 120er, Hinten 140er
Im Top hat man eine Länge von ca 53 cm, womit auch ein  480er reinpassen würde 

Wenn man es modifiziert


----------



## Laskiwitz (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

ICh hab mal eine Frage zu dem Silverstone Temjin TJ07.

hier wurde gesagt, das sich im Boden ein 480er einbauen lässt.
Ist damit jeglicher 480er gemeint oder nur einzelne?

Ich will mir bei meinem nächste PC (Mitte Dezember) auch eine Wakü zulegen und wollte hierbei
einen 480er verbauen. In der letzten AUsgabe der PCGHX war der 480er von TFC der absolute Testsieger. Allerdings auch der mit den Größten Abmessungen der größte.

Nun meine andere Frage: Passt dieser in den Boden des 480er???

mfg
Laskiwitz


----------



## Ace (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

Das TJ07 hat unten ca. eine länge von 56,5 cm und der TFC 480 ca.52,7 wenn ich richtig nachgelesen habe,könnte er unten rein passen


----------



## bundymania (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

ja richtig, passt locker rein


----------



## Laskiwitz (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

Danke für die Antworten....wird mitte dez. dann nen Tagebuch davon geben. ^^


----------



## Ryugan (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

hi ich habe das Thermaltake Armor + und wollte mal frage ob jemand weiß was da für Radis reinpassen ohne großes rumgemodde. 

also ich glaube ich bekomm da 1x 120er Radi hinten rein und nen 240er in boden aber sonst weiß ich ned genau wisst ihr obs da noch mehr möglichkeiten gibt??


----------



## Ace (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

Ohne viel auseinander zu machen ist in dem Case der Platz begrenzt.Wenn du die Laufwerk Schächten rausmachen kannst müsste auch ein 240er-360er rein passen vorne.Oder du nimmst nur den unteren Festplatten Käfig raus,dann müsste auch ein 360er rein passen.Ansonsten musst du dir mal die Maße von dem Radi holen den du dir einbauen möchtest und nachmessen möglichkeiten gibts viel,mit einem geringen Arbeitsaufwand


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

Mal eine Frage passt eine Wakü in ein Raidmax sagitta????
Ohne das alles ausen ist???

Danke für eure Antworten


----------



## GoZoU (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

Je nach Netzteil könnte in den Deckel vielleicht ein 240er Radiator passen.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

An wen war diese Antwort jetzt??
Wenn an mich ich habe ein cosair vx550


----------



## GoZoU (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

An dich. Fang an zu messe und zu rechnen 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

Ah ok danke meld mich nachher nochmal!!


----------



## Ace (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*



GoZoU schrieb:


> An dich. Fang an zu messe und zu rechnen
> 
> MfG
> GoZoU



LOL der GoZoU wieder


----------



## GoZoU (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*



Ace schrieb:


> LOL der GoZoU wieder


Das versteh ich zwar nicht ganz, aber alles vorkauen braucht man ja auch nicht. Beim nächsten Mal weiß er dann wies geht . Tipps und Tricks kann man notfalls immer noch erfargen.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## steinschock (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

 ich schon


----------



## Alex89 (3. November 2008)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

servus leutz 

ich hab mal eine Frage bezüglich des Sharkoon Rebel9 Economy, und zwar wie viele 5,25 Zoll Schächte kann ich noch oben nutzen wenn ich unten vorn senkrecht diesen Radiator einsetz?
Radi: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - MagiCool SLIM DUAL 240 Radiator 35040

MfG Alex


----------



## Ace (4. November 2008)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

Ich denke mal das du oben noch 3 Stück zu verfügung hast,wenn du ihn so einbauen möchtest


----------



## scamps (6. November 2008)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

Wer´s "etwas kleiner" mag: Lian Li PC-A05 mit Triple im Deckel

[URL]http://www.abload.de/img/08.11.04lianlirev01010zaar.jpg[/URL]

http://www.abload.de/img/08.11.02031largelqpe.jpghttp://www.abload.de/image.php?img=08.11.02031largelqpe.jpg


----------



## ein1Stein (7. November 2008)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

Auf der ersten Seite steht, dass in das Sharkoon Rebel 9 ein 360er nach mod reinpasst... kann mir mal jemand einen link dazu geben, ich glaube das nicht so ganz, dass der in den deckel passen soll!

thx


----------



## Ace (8. November 2008)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

Link habe ich keinen passt aber rein,oben,vorne und unten man muss sich halt etwas Arbeit machen


----------



## ein1Stein (8. November 2008)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

nicht schlecht... also vorne passt er rein.... man muss dnan eben die laufwerke verlegen und evt. seitlich bedienen ... oben könnte man das Netzteil verlegen... 
das war mir aber zuviel aufwand... ich habe meinen radi auf den deckel montiert...


----------



## Ace (9. November 2008)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

ja das geht auch!es muss dir gefallen und wenn es die beste Lösung für dich ist warum nicht


----------



## NocternalPredator (9. November 2008)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

Könnte man in das Cooler Master HAFhttp://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...er-HAF-Tower-RC-932-KKN1-GP-black::10950.html nicht in das Seitenteil auch einen Doppel-240-Radiatoren (MagiCool Copper Xtreme Radiator Double 240) einbauen?


----------



## Ace (9. November 2008)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

Man müsste mal den Abstand Wissen von der Grafik Karte zum Seitenteil,da die doch am nächsten zum Seitenteil ist und der Radi fast 5cm dick ist


----------



## xQlusive (18. November 2008)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

Graka bis wand sind ca 9! cm also habe vom ende des PCi SLots biss zum Seitenteil gemessen, wäre ich nicht im vor abi Stress würde ich auch Fotos machen...


----------



## Robär (18. November 2008)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

Hab da auch mal ne Frage, sehe viele Silverstone Temjin TJ07 mit nem 360er an dem Platz unten am Mesh wo schon 2 Lüfter dran sind. Nu stellt sich mir geade die Frage: wo haben die ihre Festplatten hingebastelt?


----------



## Digger (18. November 2008)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

in den laufwerksschacht. über entkoppler o.ä.


----------



## Robär (18. November 2008)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

Ah ok, danke


----------



## boss3D (29. November 2008)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

Mal eine kurze Frage:
Auf meiner Weihnachtswunschliste steht neben einem neuen Prozi _(vorausichtl. E7300/E8400)_ auch ein neues Gehäuse. Urspünglich wollte ich zum Rebel12 Value Edition greifen, aber ich möchte ein Gehäuse, bei dem der Einbau einer WaKü bereits geplant ist und bei dem ich nicht selbst herumbasteln muss. Mit diesem Gedanken bin ich bei Caseking über das optisch äußerst ansprechende Coolermaster HAF RC-932 gestolpert.
Laut Beschreibung kann man einen Triple-Radi im Deckel montieren?! Kann ich davon ausgehen, dass dort bereits Löcher für die Schrauben vorhanden sind und ich den Radi nur hineinschrauben muss?

Wie schon gesagt, will ich abolut nichts herumbasteln, sondern den Radi gleich in eine, dafür vorgesehene "Halterung" montieren können.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## nemetona (29. November 2008)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

Es macht den Anschein, als würde in das HAF nur ein 240er Radi in den Deckel des Gehäuses passen, für alles andere müsstest du umbauen.
Wo ein 360er gleich so rein passt ist das Cosmos S.
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## boss3D (29. November 2008)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

_Das Cosmos S sieht zwar optisch auch geil aus, aber preislich ist es definitiv nicht drinnen ..._

Ich zitiere mal einen Teil der Produktbeschreibung vom HAF:


> Selbst für den Einbau von Wasserkühlung steht genügend Freiraum parat, inklusive einer Blende mit zwei Schlauchdurchführungen. Den Dual- oder Triple-Radiator kann man zudem im Deckel montieren. Absolut vorbildlich!


Sollte das nicht heißen, dass ein Triple-Radi problemlos reinpasst und auch die Löcher zum Anschrauben bereits vorhanden sind? 

Aus deiner Aussage schließe ich, dass du lediglich anhand der Bilder vermutest, dass ein Triple-Radi nicht reinpassen würde?! Kann mir jemand bitte mit Sicherheit sagen, ob ich in das HAF, ohne selbst etwas machen zu müssen, einen Triple-Radi reinbringe und die nötigen Anschraublöcher schon vorhanden sind.

_PS: Zur Not schreibe ich ein mail an Caseking ..._ 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## xQlusive (29. November 2008)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

Also kannst gerne nochmal an Caseking schreiben, aber es sind Löcher vorhanden. Da ich hier nur nen 240er Radi rumfliegen habe, weiß ich nicht den genauen Lochabstand eines 360er Radiators...

Also unter dem Frontpanel sind weitere Lüfterschlitze und 2 weitere Löcher, die ein anbringen eines 360ers möglich machen. Man hat vom ersten bis zum letzen Loch einen Abstand von 31,2 cm. Das müssten ca die Lochmaße für nen Trippel Radiator sein. Also dürfte ohne zusätzliches Modden nen Trippel reinpassen...

Allerdings fällt dafür mindestens ein 3,5Zoll Schacht aus.

Ich habe den HAF 932, daher weiß ich die Abstände. Leider bin ich noch immer im vor Abitur Streß, daher kann ich erst mitte nächster Woche Bilder liefern. Dann werde ich auch meine komplette Wakü auf 19/13 er Schläuche umrüsten.


----------



## boss3D (29. November 2008)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

Also ich habe mich jetzt durch einige Testberichte und Foren gewühlt und habe Folgendes erfahren: Ein 360er Radi scheint zwar hineinzupassen, allerdings muss/sollte man einen von 3 Lüftern nicht draufmontieren, da dieser keine Luft zum Ansaugen bekäme und die heiße Luft auch nirgends entweichen kann?!
Ein Triple-Radi mit 2 Lüftern ist aber auch nicht das Wahre. Was meint ihr dazu?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## xQlusive (29. November 2008)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

Also der dritte Lüfter sitzt direkt unter dem vorderen Teil, dort wo auch der Fillport ist. Daher stimmt es schon, dass es leicht ein Hitzestau über dem dritten Lüfter geben kann. Doch man kann ja einen Trippel Radiator auch mit nur 1 Lüfter betreiben. Daher kannst du nen Trippelradiator ohne weiteres verwenden. Doch musst du halt damit leben, dass der Leistungsgewinn nicht so groß sein wird. Daher würde ich dir eher empfehlen nen 240er und nen 120/140er zu verwenden. So dürftest du auf ein ähnliches Leistungsniveau kommen. In der Seite könntest du auch locker noch nen 240er anbringen, doch dass ist eher unpraktisch, wenn du das Gehäuse mal öffnen willst.

Daher kannst du natürlich schon nen 360er kaufen, falls du das Gehäuse irgendwann wechselst. Doch egal ob du nun nen 240er oder 360er hast, das reicht auf alle Fälle für deinen Dual core und die Graka. 

So kann ich dir das Gehäuse empfehlen, da die Lüfter vergleichsweise leise sind, die Festplatten gut entkoppelt sind, und die Möglichkeiten des Kabelmanagements vorbildlich sind.

Naja wenn du es dir leisten kannst würde ich dir übrigends mehr das Cooler Master *ATCS 840 empfehlen. Da dürfte anstelle der 2x230er locker nen 360er reinpassen.

da: 360er im ATCS 840er

Case Mod Project: ATCS 840 - Page 2 - bit-tech.net Forums
*


----------



## boss3D (29. November 2008)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

Ne, also das HAF liegt schon etwas über meiner Schmerzgrenze. Weiter will ich im Preis echt nicht gehen. 
Die WaKü habe ich schon, also auch den 360er Radi.  

Ich denke mal, ich nehme das Coolermaster HAF. Montieren sollte ich den 360er Radi auf jeden Fall können und ob da jetzt 2, oder 3 Ultra Kaze drauf sind, sollte bei der Temperatur kaum einen Unterschied ausmachen ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Robär (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

Mal ne Frage bezüglich 360er Radi und Temjin TJ07. Wie kann man den Radi seitlich an den unteren Lüftern befestigen? Gibts da nen spezielles Halteset oder einfach nen 3. Lüfterhalterahmen kaufen und den da mit ranhängen?


----------



## Ace (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

Ich verstehe die Frage nicht so ganz! Die Lüfter werden sowieso an dem Radi befestigt.Den Radi kannst du unten am Boden befestigen (Hochkant oder Waagerecht)mit Winkel oder ähnliches!


----------



## Robär (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

Genau das meinte ich, wie ich den Radi befestige. Wollte den hochkant festmachen. Also mit Winkeln, danke


----------



## Ace (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

Ja die findest du im Baumarkt,oder lässt dir was andere einfallen gibt noch andere Möglichkeiten


----------



## Robär (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

Hab mal nen bisschen weiter geschaut, man könnte ja Alu Profile (U-Stücke) auf den Boden anbringen und die Gewinde der Festplattenkäfige nutzen.

Stellt sich aber die Frage wie man den Radi dann darauf fixiert, seitlich hat der Radi ja nun keine Gewinde. Doppelseitiges Klebeband wird wohl etwas waklig sein.


----------



## Ace (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

du kannst ein Alu Profil nehmen und damit den Radi befestigen siehe meine Zeichnung nicht die beste aber es sollte langen


----------



## Robär (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

Oh schick danke dir  Muss das Ding aber erstmal irgendwie anheben, dass es direkt vor dem Mesh sitzt.

Oben brauch ich keinen Winkel?


----------



## Ace (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

nein nur unten das langt,kannst für das Alu Profil die Original Löcher nehmen für die Lüfter und unten musste 2 Bohren das langt


----------



## Amlug_celebren (12. Dezember 2008)

Wollte mal zu den Cases das Antec Twelve hundred hinzufügen.
Bietet ohne größere Aufwände (bissal getrixt muss schon werden),
Platz für 2x Triple Radiatoren, oder 1x Triple und x Dual,
Bastler werden ihren Spass daran haben, da so ziemlich alle Front-Käfige absolut überall eingepasst werden können, und alles rauß genommen werden kann, wer nur max. 3 HDDs und nicht mehr als 1 Laufwerk verwendet wird somit 2x 360mm Radiatoren verbauen können, ohne größeren Aufwand, (Platztechnisch).
Werde bei meinem Wakü Einbau, noch diesen Monat, genauere Fotos und Infos machen. Aber an sich ist das Case genial, und sogar noch recht leise.
7x 120mm Lüfter lassen sich von Haus aus einbauen, der 200mm alleine reicht schon fast für alles, und ist Flüsterleise!
Ach ja, der eine Radiator lässt sich gleich an 3 Lüfter installieren, und der Dual hinten auch. Nur der zweite Triple Radiator, (wenn der erste senkrecht in der Front steht) Ist etwas unkomfortabel zu installieren denke ich...
Das interessanteste ist ja noch, das sich eigentlich auch noch 10HDDS installieren lassen, (mit geringem Schraubaufwand) und nem Triple Radiator. Aber dann wird das schon enger in dem Case.
Bei Laufwerken gehen dann wahrscheinlich nurnoch 2, wobei ich das dann noch sehr ausführlich beschreiben werde, mit allen Tricks, auf die ich bisher gekommen bin...

*Antec Twelve Hundred*
Max Radiator: 360
Einbaumöglichkeiten:

* 360/240er in der Front (HDD-Trays entfernen/versetzen!)

* 360/240/200(spezial)er im Deckel (unter dem 200mm Lüfter)

* 240er hinten

* 240/120er am Boden (HDD-Tray entfernen/versetzen!)

Bei fragen bitte an mich wenden (Amlug_celebren) oder posten.


----------



## Ace (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

Habe es mit in die erste Seite eingefügt!


----------



## Amlug_celebren (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

Ahja,
sehr schön!


----------



## Phil_5 (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

Hi werte Community,

ich hätte da ein Update für dich bzw. eine Berichtigung bezüglich des CoolerMaster HAF 932.

* 240mm Boden oder *360mm Top* (kommt auf Netzteilposition an und ob der oberste 5'25 Schacht verwendet wird)

Ansonsten find ich den Topic sehr gut - vor allem gleich die Verlinkung zur Bezugsquelle


----------



## Ace (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

ist aktualisiert


----------



## Phil_5 (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

eine Bitte hätte ich noch:

schreib das bitte so:

240er Boden oder 360er Top (kommt auf Netzteilposition an und ob der oberste 5'25 Schacht verwendet wird)

damit da keine Missverständnisse auftreten da man am Boden nur einen 240er Radi verbauen kann..

Dankeschön


----------



## Ace (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*



Phil_5 schrieb:


> eine Bitte hätte ich noch:
> 
> schreib das bitte so:
> 
> ...




Du kannst auch einen 360er unten einbauen ohne Probleme,wenn du den Festplattenkäfig ausbaust ,da du das Netzteil oben wie unten verwenden kannst 
Habe es etwas verständlicher verbessert.
mfg


----------



## Phil_5 (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

lol ok das n argument.

aba CoolerMaster hat den Festplattenkäfig vernietet  also müsste man ja rumbauen - im Top allerdings sind wirklick Bohrungen für 3*120mm Lüfter vorhanden. 


Wen man das so sieht könnte man auch einen Quad Radi auf die Seite schrauben (innen) und die Lüfter außen dran machen


----------



## Ace (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

Das ist kein Problem mit den Nieten sind nur 4 Stück,und die sind ganz easy aufzubohren und durch andere Niete oder Schrauben zu ersetzen!Habe das schon ein paar mal gemacht.
Das mit dem 480 könnte auch klappen muß ich mal genauer anschauen
Bin immer für Tipps oder verbesserungen offen


----------



## Phil_5 (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

Ja das es kein Problem ist die Nieten zu entfernen is mir schon klar - ich dachte nur das die Liste für Leute gedacht ist die nicht unbedingt zum Werkzeug greifen wollen 

Das mit Dem Quad klappt normal schon hab meins grad aufgemacht und nachgekuckt 
vom Lüfter zu den Graka's  hab ich locker 6cm platz + ca 2cm Lüfter = 8cm zwischen Deckel und Grakas. dürfte doch hinhaun 

EDIT: ich setze voraus das der Quad ne Quadratische Form hat.


----------



## Ace (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*



Phil_5 schrieb:


> Ja das es kein Problem ist die Nieten zu entfernen is mir schon klar - ich dachte nur das die Liste für Leute gedacht ist die nicht unbedingt zum Werkzeug greifen wollen



Nein die Liste ist für alle gedacht,sowohl die jenigen die gerne selber Basteln und ausprobieren wollen,so wie andere die ein Gehäuse suchen und es einfach möchten ohne eventuell "viel" aufwand zu betreiben

Schicke mir mal Bilder per PN bitte von dem Quad wie das aussieht wenn der da sitzt


----------



## Phil_5 (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

Ich denke mir das so: 

So ein Ding:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einfach in die Seitenwand geschraubt (da wo jetz die roten 120er Lüfter drinn sind):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und die Lüfter ausserhalb des Gehäuses montieren...

Meiner Meinung nach funktioniert das.

Verbaut hab ichs nicht...

EDIT: Falls mir jemand einen Quad Radi zum ausprobieren sponsorn will mach ichs natürlich  Im Laufe der Woche dürfte eh mein Wakü Kram komplettiert werden (gibt's dan n xtra Topic)


----------



## Ace (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

Ja ich kenne den Radi und dachte du hast den schon verbaut!
Naja dann warten wir mal auf deine Ergebnisse vom einbau


----------



## Phil_5 (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

lol ne aba ich habs mir gerade überlegt ob ichs villeicht sollte aba der aufpreis ist es einfach nicht wert wenn man "nur" seine CPU kühlen will also bleib ich beim 360er.  

und nu hör ich auf den Topic vollzuspammen


----------



## logitech1962 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

Lian li a70, deckel tripple radi / quad und vorne in der Front ein Dual, möglicherweise am boden auch noch nen dual

achja und hinten auch noch nen 120er / gehäuselüfter


----------



## Ace (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

^^ ist mit aufgenommen!


----------



## logitech1962 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

bei nem thermochill im deckel + shroud + lüfter gehen 3 schächte weg ^^´

ohne shroud dann 2 ca.. aber man kann ja dann noch nen aquaero da hoch machen


----------



## gdfan (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*



> *Cooler Master Cosmos S1100*
> 
> * 360er in den Deckel
> * 240er in die Front.



Und 120 hinten


----------



## Infusco (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

Hi liebe Commmunity!

Ich bin neu hier und blutiger Anfänger was Wasserkühlungen angeht, habe mir den Thread hier jetzt mal durchgeschaut und leider nichts über die beiden Cases gefunden, von denen ich mir gerne eins für meinen nächsten Rechner zulegen würde, daher trau ich mich jetzt doch einmal nachzufragen:

Hat schon jemand irgendwelche Erfahrungen, ob es möglich wäre eine (nach einem anderen Thread in einem anderen Forum) High-End-Wasserkühlungsanlage mit Triple-Radiator im

Lian-Li PC-A10A

oder im 

Lian-Li PC-P80 Armorsuit

ohne viel Gebastel, dass mich als Neuling überfordern könnte intern zu verbauen?

Weiß zwar von der Lian-Li-Hp, dass es bei beiden Druchgänge für Schläuche gibt, damit ein Radiator extern betrieben werden könnte, da ich aber gerne ab und zu mit Kumpels zusammen auf LANs spiele, wäre dies eine eher unschöne Alternative.

Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Antworten


----------



## nemetona (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

Willkommen im PCGHX Forum.

Bei den beiden LianLi´s wird etwas Gebastel nötig sein um den Tripple intern zu verbauen, wahrscheinlich wirst du dadurch auch auf 1-2 Laufwerksschächte verzichten müssen.

Ganz ohne gebastel bekommst du einen 360er in ein Coolermaster Cosmos S, oder ein Silverstone TJ 07 ist in der Beziehung auch simpel.

Wenn du dich zum ersten mal mit dem Thema Wasserkühlung beschäftigst, empfehle ich dir als Wissensgrundlage unseren Wasserkühlungsguide.

Gruß, Nemetona

Edit: Interessant wär noch, welche Komponenten du mit Wasser kühlen möchtest, dafür kannst du dir dann eine Thread erstellen, indem die Wakü auf deine Bedürfnisse abgestimmt wird.


----------



## Infusco (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

Mit den Komponenten bin ich mir noch nciht sicher. Da ich mich noch nciht entscheiden kann, ob ich meinen Bausparer jetzt schon auflöse und die Kohle hernehme oder ob ich noch warte bis Starcraft II/Diablo III erscheint und dann mit etwas mehr Kohle zu Werke schreite. Da ich aber mitbekommen habe, dass man Gehäuse und/oder Wasserkühlung länger behalten kann, informiere ich mich jetzt schon, damit ich später etwas besser bescheid weiß 

Aber auf alle Fälle schonmal viel leiben Dank für das nette Willkommen und die schnelle Antwort 

Edit:

Ich farge jetzt doch mal: Wenn ich mich doch an die Lian-Li's rantrauen würde, welche Werkzeuge würde ich da vermutlich brauchen? Reichen da Bohrmaschine mit Metallbohrern, Stichsäge mit Metallsägeblättern und Körner?
(Lineal, Winkel und Stift sind vorrausgesetzt )

Und wo würde man da den Radiator am besten verstauen?

Liebe Grüße,

Infusco


----------



## nemetona (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

Als werkzeug wär ein Dremel mit passenden Schneid und Schleifaufsätzen noch sehr empfehlenswert.

Wenn schon ein Lian Li, dann würde ich ein Model wählen, bei dem das Netzteil unten sitzt und das Dach zur Radimontage eine glatte Fläsche bietet, wie z.B. bei den Modellen V2110 oder A71.
Mit etwas Glück würde da sogar ein 480er Radi ins Dach passen, aber in beiden Fällen werden nicht alle Laufwersschächte vollwertig nitzbar sein.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Ace (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*



Infusco schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich doch an die Lian-Li's rantrauen würde, welche Werkzeuge würde ich da vermutlich brauchen? Reichen da Bohrmaschine mit Metallbohrern, Stichsäge mit Metallsägeblättern und Körner?
> (Lineal, Winkel und Stift sind vorrausgesetzt )
> 
> Und wo würde man da den Radiator am besten verstauen?
> ...



Lian Li sind große Gehäuse,du kannst einen Radi unten einbauen ohne viel Aufwand zu betreiben.Die Festplatten Käfige kannst du ganz leicht rausmachen,und die 4 Nieten aufbohren dann hast du unten komplett Platz für einen Radi z.b 
hochkant einzubauen
Beim Lian Li PC-P80 ARMORSUIT geht das genauso easy,da das Netzteil oben sitzt hast du unten auch Platz genug!und deine Festplatten kannst du in einen Laufwerksschacht einbauen siehe mein WaKü


----------



## Infusco (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*



nemetona schrieb:


> ...oder A71...



Ich sehe gerade, dass ich in meinem vorherigen Beitrag einen Fehler gemacht habe .. das A71 war einer meiner beiden Favoriten und nicht das A10-A 

Ich bitte vielmals um Verzeihung für die entstandene Verwirrung 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Ace (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

Das geht beim A71 genauso  Die Gehäuse sind "fast" vom Aufbau Identisch


----------



## nemetona (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

Kein Problem.
Insgesamt kann man in fast jeden BigTower einen 360er intern verbauen, es unterscheidet sich nur der Aufwand für die nötigen Anpassungen.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## CrashStyle (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

Ich muss mal schauen wie ich das mache! Denke mal den radi auf die seite stellen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ace (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

Ja passt doch auf der Seite,das Netzteil hinten hin,die Festplatten Käfige raus oder versetzen und fertig


----------



## SmOOthr3D (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

cooler master cosmos s fehlt 

tripple radi ist perfekt montierbar oben und pumpe ist auch genügend platz 

an sich ein großes gehäuse


----------



## Ace (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

Das S1100 ist doch mit in der Liste.Beide Gehäuse sind von ihren Maßen identisch


----------



## Wolli-87 (2. März 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

Hat jemand eine WaKü ins Lancool K7 eingebaut?? Würd mich interessieren was da so reinpassen könnte! Grüße !


----------



## Digger (2. März 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

da passt bestimmt ein dual in den deckel


----------



## Wolli-87 (2. März 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

Stelle ich mir ein wenig schwierig vor durch den Frontanschluss im Deckel! Und ein 5,25"-Schacht würde wegfallen! Vllt passt ja ein 240er in die Front wenn man den Festplattenkäfig ausgebaut hat.


----------



## Digger (2. März 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

ne da wird der mit sicherheit nicht hinpassen. da die lüfter direkt am 3,5" schacht und am boden anliegen, und ein radi länger is als nur zwei 120er.

du müsstest halt auf die anschlusse im deckel verzichten, dann passt vor das netzteil ein dual rein.
je nach radi können auch 2x 5 1/4" wegfallen. aber in wenn du nur ein laufwerk hast passt das ja.

es kann sogar sein, dass hinten noch ein single radi reinpasst. der darf aber nicht viel breiter sein als 120mm sein.


----------



## Wolli-87 (2. März 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

Wuha... ja du hast recht, eine super Idee wäre es ja, sich ein µATX zu kaufen, und einen 240er neben der Pumpe auf dem Boden einzubauen und einen 120er hinten  (vllt noch einen 120er vorne)! Theoretisch möglich denke ich - Die bald kommenden µATX von ASUS sind !


----------



## Digger (2. März 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

joa warum nich 

das würde auf jeden fall gehen. wenn du den festplattenkäif rausnehmen würdest, hätest du unten sogar noch mehr platz.
dann die 2hdds in entkoppelt in die 5,25" schächte.


----------



## klefreak (7. März 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

beim Coolermaster HAF könnte man noch schreiben, dass 2 240er gleichzeitig in die Seitenwand passen

eventuell bei manchen Gehäusen eine "maximalbestückung" beschreiben:

beim HAF zb

360er (deckel) + 2x 240 in Seitenwand + 120 (oder 240) in Boden 



> Cooler Master HAF 932
> 
> * 240er und 360er Top ( Netzteil ist unten zu verbauen und der oberste 5'25 Schacht fällt weg!)
> * 360er unten (Netzteil wird oben verbaut,Festplattenkäfig muß entfernt oder umgebaut werden!)
> ...


----------



## Zlicer (11. März 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

hi,
was für einen Radi bekommt man in das Silverstone Raven rein?? und wohin? ist es überhaupt ein gutes gehäuse für ne wakü??


----------



## gharbi_sam (15. März 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

Hallo leute !

Ich will mir den Lian Li V2010B gehaüse kaufen, und später es mit einer WaKü aufrüsten.

Eigentlich soll nur der prozessor und vielleicht auch das MB wassergekühlt werden, aber um die Wakü möglichst zukunftsicher zu machen würde ich einen triple radi nehmen, der dann unten verbaut wird.

Meine frage : kann mann ohne grosse umstände eine Wakü in diesem gehaüse unterbringen ? Also ohne irgendwelche special mods, speciale radi halterungen oder sonst was ?


----------



## Dancop (15. März 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

Hat jemand Fotos von nem Triple im Antec 1200?


----------



## Digger (15. März 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

da wende dich am besten an equilibrium  der sowas gebaut


----------



## albinojufi (16. April 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

was haltet ihr von dem Cooler Master RC-590? meint ihr oben passt ein 360 ohne probleme rein?



Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Alle Cooler Master Gehäuse » Cooler Master RC-590-KKN1-GP - black


----------



## muckelpupp (18. April 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

Hi Ace, 
nichts gegen _Lian Li_, _Cooler Master_ und Co., aber ich finde ein Hersteller/Gehäuse fehlt definitiv in deiner Liste:

das _Yeong Yang_ 0420 Cube Servergehäuse. Es hat zwar nicht ganz soviel Platz wie ein PC-343B, kann aber immer noch 90% aller BigTower in die Schranken weisen.

Durch den zweigeteilten Innenaufbau bietet es Raum für 2x360'er im Deckel* oder wahlweise 2x240'er (*rechterhand geht dann auf Laufwerksseite der oberste Schacht verloren, bzw. ist nur für _aquaero_ Steuerung oder 'flache'/nicht tiefbauende AGBs verwendbar). Ausserdem kann ein 240 Radiator stehend in die Front auf der linken Seite verbaut werden. Ganz zu schweigen von der Möglichkeit externe Monster anzubringen. (s. pics Ausschnitt Radiatorblende)

By the way: gut gemacht!


----------



## Masterchief79 (18. April 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

Erstmal: Gute Arbeit 

Dann:
Als mein erster Post fällt mir doch nix besseres ein, als noch ein paar Bilder zum Antec P180 adden.
Ich habe eigentlich das P182, was aber eigentlich nur eine andere Farbe und ein kleines Facelift mit sich bringt.
Ich habe meine Wakü darin so untergebracht (da in dem Ding ja echt nicht viel Platz ist), dass der 1080er Radi MoRa2 Pro draußen an der Gehäusewand sitzt, die Pumpe den Sitz des Festplattenkäfigs belegt und der AGB in einem der 5,25" Schächte sitzt. Ist also eigentlich schon ne externe Wakü.

Hier mal ein paar Bilder davon:

Bild: dsc_00257gpr.jpg - abload.de
Bild: dsc_00335h8e.jpg - abload.de
Bild: dsc_0030idru.jpg - abload.de

Ein kleiner Erfahrungsbericht: Ich habe echt keine Chance gesehen, darin eine interne Wakü zu verbauen, auch mit 360er Slim-Radi.
Schon für die Pumpe gab es wegen der Aufteilung des Gehäuses in 2 Kammern sehr wenig Platz, ebenso wie für den AGB.
Also es ist eigentlich kein Wakü-Gehäuse 
Es ging auch nur mit viel Umbauten, da überhaupt Wasser unterzubringen.

Greetz


----------



## muckelpupp (18. April 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*



albinojufi schrieb:


> was haltet ihr von dem Cooler Master RC-590? meint ihr oben passt ein 360 ohne probleme rein?



Hi albinojufi - willkommen im Forum! 

Also wenn ich mir das von dir angegebene Case mal genauer anschaue, könnte ein 360'er im Deckel zwar passen, allerdings hängt das vom verbauten Frontpanel/den Anschlüssen ab...

Meine Empfehlung wären 1x240'er und 2x120'er. Den 240 im Deckel (die entsprechenden Aussparungen sind ja praktisch schon vorbereitet) unterzubringen, und die kleinen 120'er jeweils in der Front, bzw. auf der Rückseite, dort wo die entsprechenden Lüfterhalterungen zu finden sind.

Aber natürlich hängt das auch von den Komponenten ab, die du verbauen möchtest.

@gharbi_sam bei dem Gehäuse solltest du überhaupt keine Schwierigkeiten haben, ein interne Wakü einzubinden.  
Ausreichend Platz hast du damit allemal.


----------



## gharbi_sam (19. April 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

Ups ! Doppelpost, sorry


----------



## gharbi_sam (19. April 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

@ muckelpupp

Ja danke, ich will mir abgesehen von dem look genau dieses gehause holen da es so viel platz im inneren hat, aber ein paar bedenken habe ich wegen die integrierung der radi...

Also triple radi wird unten verbaut, aber es sollte ein TFC XChanger sein, da er ziemlich dick ist weiss ich nicht ob es mit dem NT keine platzprobleme geben wird...

Ausserdem wurde ich wenn es geht keine locher in das schone gehause bohren (fur radi etc...), hochstens am gehauseboden, dann wurden die lufter nach aussen blasen...

Was meint ihr, reicht der vordere 140er um genug frishe luft an den radi zu schaffen, die warme luft wurde dann von hinten vom gehause weggeblasen, oder soll mann besser ein loch im gehause boden bohren ?

Hab eine frage beim Mips Black Power thread gestellt wie es da gelost wurde aber noch keine antwort bekommen, und auf die fotos sieht mann nichts...

Edit : Hab wieder vergessen zu erwahnen das der thread mir sehr gefallen hat, [x] abo  nur weiter so


----------



## muckelpupp (19. April 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

Hi gharbi,

also ich hab mir die Bilder zu dem Case nochmal genau angeschaut und bei den Abmessungen von 210x620x590mm (BxHxT) könntest du dort vielleicht sogar einen _TFC Monster_ verbauen (480mm), vorausgesetzt natürlich, du entfernst die HDD-Käfige. 

Aber schau dich doch mal im Wakü Bilderthread um...der ist zwar ellenlang, aber dort findest du bestimmt andere User mit dem selben/ähnlichen Gehäuse und ihre entsprechenden Lösungen. _Lian Li_ ist hier sehr beliebt...

Abgesehen davon, bedenke, dass warme Luft stets nach oben entweicht (Stichwort: Konvektion) und du dies bei der Planung deines Luftstromes berücksichtigen solltest. Wenn du mich fragst, wäre es wenig sinnvoll die Abluft unter das Gehäuse zu pusten. Besser wäre es, den besagten Effekt zu unterstützen und die Lüfter über dem Radiator saugend anzubringen. Dann kannst du zusätzlich per Front- und Hecklüfter/Netzteil einen Abluftstrom erzeugen.


----------



## gharbi_sam (19. April 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

@ muckelpupp

Den Wakü Bilderthread thread habe ich schon gesehen und durchgelesen (danke für den hinweis ) aber keine mods mit dem V2010 gefunden. Im netz da waren einige, aber keine die mit meine vorstellungen überein stimmten (also ohne sägen usw...)

Die HDD käfige werden sowieso entfernt und die HDD kommen dann oben im 5.25" schacht, das war mir schon von anfang an klar 

Der TFC Monsta ist mir ein bisschen zu teuer, wenn es geht würde ich den TFC XChanger Quad nehmen, der ist knapp 20 Euro teurer als der Triple, und auch wenn ich den zusätzlischen lüfter mit einzähle komme ich viel billiger als mit dem Monsta (200 mäuse das teil )...

Habe  schon über dem MoRa nachgedacht, der ist nicht viel besser als der TFC Triple (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/26065-lesertest-6-radiatoren-im-vergleichstest.html), und ich stehe nicht so auf aussen-montierte Radis...

Eigentlich wollte ich den radi senkrecht montieren damit mann die lüfter sehen kann (wie beim mods mit dem Silverstone TJ07, ich stehen auf diesen look mit dem vielen lüftern), und wie du schon gesagt hast würde es besser sein die warme luft nach oben zu pusten...

Naja, auf jeden fall danke für deine hilfe


----------



## Madz (26. April 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*



> vorstellungen überein stimmten (also ohne sägen usw...)


Wakü ohne sägen im V2010? Niemals. Die Ideee musst du dir aus dem Kopf schlafen und auf einen externen Radi setzen!


----------



## gharbi_sam (26. April 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*



Madz schrieb:


> Wakü ohne sägen im V2010? Niemals. Die Ideee musst du dir aus dem Kopf schlafen und auf einen externen Radi setzen!



Wieso nicht ? Unten gibt es genug raum um ein tripple odar gar einen quad unterzubringen, würde der vordere 140mm lüfter nicht ausreichen um das warme luft nach hinten rauszupusten ?

Ach ja ! Sägen... Das ist immer so eine sache, also wenn schon dann lieber im gehäuseboden, dann würden die lüfter frische luft von unten ansaugen, der nach hinten deportiert wird, aber da habe ich wieder dieses staubproblem : bekanntlich gibts den meisten staub unterm case...

Ich habe nähmlich vor den 2 NT platte wegzulassen, oder gar ein oder 2 80mm lüfter da reinzubauen damit ich ein ordentlisches lufstrom im unteren bereich habe...

Wie wurde es im Mips Black Power eigentlich gelöst ? Ich habe beim entsprechendem thread eine frage gestellt aber noch keine antwort bekommen, da sah es so wie ich es haben will, aber vielleicht den radi weiter nach die linke seitentür schieben damit der NT an seinem originalem platz passt, also senkrecht, nach hinten...

Ich habe schon über ein externes Radi nachgedacht, aber der MoRa passt farblich nicht so ganz, da könnte der Evo 1080 es tun, leider steh ich nicht so auf externe radis, obwohl bei mache leute es richtig sehr gut umgesetzt wurde...

Die andere option wäre mir einen TJ07 zu holen, aber was mich an dem case stört ist das es keine staubfilter hat, zurzeit macht mich staub echt wahnsinnig...

@ Madz

Könntest du mir bitte deine meinung besser erklären wieso mann es ohne sägen nicht hinbekommt ? Es wird nähmlich mein erstes Wakü-Case projekt sein, und ich hätte gerne ein paar tipps von leute die schonmal sowas verbaut haben, danke im voraus...


----------



## Madz (26. April 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*



> Wieso nicht ? Unten gibt es genug raum um ein tripple odar gar einen quad unterzubringen, würde der vordere 140mm lüfter nicht ausreichen um das warme luft nach hinten rauszupusten ?


 Damit beantwortest du die Frage selbst:



> dann würden die lüfter frische luft von unten ansaugen


Der Radi MUSS Kontakt zur Außenluft haben. Ansonsten verlierst du massiv an Kühleistung und machst das ganze Projekt sinnlos.



> Könntest du mir bitte deine meinung besser erklären wieso mann es ohne sägen nicht hinbekommt ? Es wird nähmlich mein erstes Wakü-Case projekt sein, und ich hätte gerne ein paar tipps von leute die schonmal sowas verbaut haben, danke im voraus...


Hoffentlich reicht dir meine eben abgegebene Erklörung.


----------



## muckelpupp (26. April 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

@garbi mal anders gefragt: möchtest du tiefergehende Veränderungen an deinem neuen Case vermeiden, weil dir vielleicht das Werkzeug, oder das nötige Know-How fehlt? 
Falls dem so sein sollte, will dir Madz, glaub ich, zu verstehen geben, dass du ambitionierte Umbaumassnahmen nicht wirst durchführen können, da du zu viele Kompromisse eingehen müsstest, die letztlich sinnfrei wären...

p.s. Staubfilter sind dein geringstes Problem: die kannst du für relativ wenig Geld problemlos nachrüsten. Siehe einfach beim Lüfter-Zubehör der diversen Händler nach.


----------



## gharbi_sam (27. April 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*



muckelpupp schrieb:


> @garbi mal anders gefragt: möchtest du tiefergehende Veränderungen an deinem neuen Case vermeiden, weil dir vielleicht das Werkzeug, oder das nötige Know-How fehlt?
> Falls dem so sein sollte, will dir Madz, glaub ich, zu verstehen geben, dass du ambitionierte Umbaumassnahmen nicht wirst durchführen können, da du zu viele Kompromisse eingehen müsstest, die letztlich sinnfrei wären...
> 
> p.s. Staubfilter sind dein geringstes Problem: die kannst du für relativ wenig Geld problemlos nachrüsten. Siehe einfach beim Lüfter-Zubehör der diversen Händler nach.



Werkzeug und nötige Know-How fehlt mir sowieso, aber das kann mann ändern, und deswegen habe ich auch nach einem loch im gehäuseboden nachgedacht, wenn es nicht ganz so klappt wie es soll, ist das nicht so schlimm weil mann es nicht sieht...

Ich habe schon nach staubfilter recherchiert, weiss nur nicht ob die effektiv wirken, und die sollen noch den luftsrom ein wenig behindern oder ?

@ Madz

Bei die meisten leute die eine wakü intern verbaut haben (ausser beim TJ07) wird meist die luft durch dem radi nach aussen gefördert, aber das ist doch warme luft vom gehäuse inneren, da sollte meine lösung besser sein, weil die luft die ans radi kommen soll ja von aussen durch die gehäusefront eingezogen wird, eigentlich wie beim Mips Black Power, und da sind die temps für so ein system doch in ordnung oder ?

Ich habe vor mir das TFC Xchanger Triple (oder vielleicht Quad, weiss noch nicht) holen, und bei mir wird ein I7 920, das mobo (P6T Deluxe) und die Graka (GTX 285 oder ähnliches was wärmeentwicklung betrifft) mit wasser gekühlt...

Vielleicht habe ich mich nicht klar genug ausgedrückt : An dem Xchanger kommen Noiseblocker lüfter die die luft durch den radi fördern, die warme luft wird dann nach hinten deportiert mithilfe der forderen 140mm lüfter und hinten durch das NT und vielleicht weitere lüfter, ich hatte es zumindest so vor...

Könntest du mir vielleicht ein bisschen ausführlicher erklären wie mann es besser als mein vorhaben machen könnte und welche möglichkeiten es gibt ?

Ich habe hier sämtliche Threads und How-To's durchgelesen, also ganz unerfahren bin ich doch nicht (hab im moment auch eine wakü, "leider" ein Thermaltake Big Water 735i, nie wieder Sets kaufen...), aber ihr habt bestimmt mit sowas viel mehr erfahrung als ich, also ich hoffe auf eure hilfe...Danke im voraus


----------



## Madz (27. April 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*



> Bei die meisten leute die eine wakü intern verbaut haben (ausser beim TJ07) wird meist die luft durch dem radi nach aussen gefördert, aber das ist doch warme luft vom gehäuse inneren, da sollte meine lösung besser sein, weil die luft die ans radi kommen soll ja von aussen durch die gehäusefront eingezogen wird, eigentlich wie beim Mips Black Power, und da sind die temps für so ein system doch in ordnung oder ?


Der radiator muss unmittelbar und durch eigene Öffnungen, Zugang zu Frischluft haben, sonst verlierst du massiv Leistung.



> mann es besser als mein vorhaben machen könnte und welche möglichkeiten es gibt ?


Ja, einen externen Radi kaufen, sich über die einfache Montage, Wartung und die soitzenässige Leistung/Laufruhe freuen.


----------



## gharbi_sam (27. April 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

@ Madz

Du bist wohl ein riesen fan vom MoRa oder irre ich mich  ?

Bei einem externen radi kommt doch bestimmt viel staub an die lamellen usw. und ich ziehe so 3 bis 4 mal am jahr um, da wäre ein intern verbautes radi sich besser lohnen als ein externer mit schnell-verschluss kuppmungen (oder wie die dinger heissen )

Und wenn ich eine öffnung im gehäuseboden sägen würde um frische luft an den radi zu schaffen, dann wäre es deine meinung nach eine gute lösung ?

Ich hab heute nacht noch dieses ding bei CaseKing entdeckt Caseking.de » Netzteile » Netzteil-Zubehör » Lian Li PE-01B Netzteilhalterung - Schwarz, 
das könnte mir der Radi einbau noch ein stück leichter machen da ich dann das NT 60mm weiter nach hinten verbauen kann, mal schauen ...


----------



## Madz (27. April 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*



> Du bist wohl ein riesen fan vom MoRa oder irre ich mich  ?


Naja, ein externer radi bietet die beste Leistung, die beste Wartungsfreundlichkeit lässt sich am einfachsten transportieren.



> Und wenn ich eine öffnung im gehäuseboden sägen würde um frische luft an den radi zu schaffen, dann wäre es deine meinung nach eine gute lösung ?


Exakt.


----------



## gharbi_sam (27. April 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

@ Madz

Da muss dann wohl eine einbaublende her, gibt es eigentlich die für quad radis, bisher habe ich nur welsche für triple gesehen...

Ich habe viel vom MoRa gelesen, und es ist mir schon klar das es die beste leistung hat, vom preis her lieg es auch nicht sehr weit über ein TFC Quad, das ist (leider) nicht so mein ding...

Noch was, wäre es sinnvoll sich die Aquastream XT Ultra zu kaufen wenn mann auch den Aquaero kaufen will ? Wenn ja welsche vorteile hätte es gegen die standard version ?

Danke für deine hilfe und für die schnelle antworten


----------



## Madz (27. April 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*



> gibt es eigentlich die für quad radis, bisher habe ich nur welsche für triple gesehen...


Ja, bei Aquatuning.de



> Noch was, wäre es sinnvoll sich die Aquastream XT Ultra zu kaufen wenn mann auch den Aquaero kaufen will ? Wenn ja welsche vorteile hätte es gegen die standard version ?


Bitte lies dazu die Featureliste, der Produktseite, des Herstellers Aqua Computer Homepage - Home !


----------



## Ace (27. April 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

Werde hier mal wieder Aktualisieren,habe bloß im Moment kaum Zeit durch zu viel Arbeit mich hier öfters blicken zu Lasen,und um einige Tipps oder Bilder zu Verfügung zu stellen


----------



## muckelpupp (27. April 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

Danke Ace! Wäre schön wenn du die Zeit findest. Das mit der Arbeit glaub ich dir blind, geht mir genauso...


----------



## der blaue blitz (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

moin jungs!!!
welche radis und wieviel würdet ihr empfehlen wenn ich ein i7 920, 3* GTX 285 und das Gigabyte UD5P mit wasser kühlen möchte, in einem Silverstone TJ07???

habe gestern schon im wakü quatsch fred gefragt, da sagten einige leute 
das ein Feser MONSTA zwar die kühlleistung hat, es aber mit dem einbau dann sehr eng bis nicht möglich


----------



## bundymania (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

Du könntest es mit nem Quadradi versuchen, allerdings denke ich, das du im Hochsommer Wassertemps um die 40° oder mehr erreichen wirst - dann wäre ein zusätzlicher Radi angesagt


Mit einer ext. Lösung a la Mora / EVO 1080 wärst du auf der sicheren Seite !


----------



## Las_Bushus (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

Ins TJ07 passt ja ein TFC Quad und ein Magicool slim double rein ohne das man groß was am Case machen muss, man könnte natürlich auch schauen ob man mittels umbau den Monsta aufs Dach schnallt und unten den Quad reinlegt, das sollte dann von der Kühlleistung her locker reichen, wäre aber nur mit basteln/sägen zu lösen.

Da weiß ich nicht ob du da bereit zu wärst, da das ding ja schon ziemlich Geld kostet.


----------



## Digger (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

holla nen monsta aufs dach  vom temjin = bis aufs unkenntliche verschandelt

kannst du das monsta nicht in die front machen ? von der breite gehts


----------



## maschine (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

Hab da mal ne Frage: Wozu braucht das Cosmos S -12V? Denn ich hatte eigentlich kein Bock dieses fette Verlängerungskabel da rein zu fummeln, da es meinen PC nur unnötig verschandeln würde 
Und sonst könnte ich das ja auch anders lösen.


----------



## nemetona (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

Für den Berührungsempfindlichen Power On Taster.


----------



## maschine (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

Och schade, ich nehme mal an das es ziemlich ungünstig wäre die Leitung weg zu lassen


----------



## nemetona (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

Ohne die Leitung bekommst das Cosmos S nicht eingeschaltet.
Die Leitung kannst du auch hinter dem Mainboardtray verlegen und vom Netzteil einspeisen, geht also auch unsichtbar.


----------



## maschine (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

Naja anbekommen würde ich den PC schon noch aber mit Touch-Sensor isses natürlich viel cooler 
Und mit dem Kabel hab ich dann auch noch ein wenig mehr flexibilität beim Kabel-Management.


----------



## der blaue blitz (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

also am gehäuse werde ich nur mit samthandschuhen arbeiten da ich keine 280 euronen ausgebe 
um es zu zersägen, bin am überlegen ob ich nicht zwei kühlkreisläufe mach, was aber noch teurer wird als das ganze eh schon ist....

würden bei zwei kreisläufen, pro kreislauf ein 360 reichen

sprich
1.cpu, board, 360, agb, laing,,,
2.gpu, gpu, gpu, 360, agb, laing,,,


----------



## nemetona (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

@der blaue blitz,

bevor du hier in 3-4 verschiedenen Threads deine Waküplanung duchführst, wär es doch Sinnvoll einen eigenen zu erstellen


----------



## On/OFF (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

für die Cpu reciht ein 360er . Aber bei den Grafas wirst du damit nicht auskommen.

Bei den Grafas würde ich dir einen Mora2 Pro oder Evo  vollbestückt empfehlen. Wenns dann auch noch leise sein soll - nimm die Noiseblocker MF12-S1 .  Wird aber nicht billig

PS: Du siehst also es geht ^^     Besorg dir erstma die Hardware und mach paar Fotos .... dann reden wir weiter in einem seperaten Thread , wie Nemetona schon sagte . Ansonsten ist das nur sinnlose Spinnerei.


----------



## Xylezz (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

Hat schon einer Erfahrung mit dem Silverstone Raven gemacht?
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Silverstone » Alle Silverstone Gehäuse » Silverstone SST-RV01B-W Raven Big-Tower - black
Würde mich mal interessieren wie ne WaKü dort reingebaut werden könnte


----------



## nemetona (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

Ich glaube in der aktuellen PCGH oder der Extreme Printversion war ein Vergleich von Gehäusen in dem sie auf ihre Waküfreundlichkeit untersucht wurden, das Raven war definitiv dabei, habe die Zeitschriften aber im Moment nich verfügbar.


----------



## Xylezz (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

Wäre cool wenn mir einer sagen könnte welche Ausgabe es genau war und ob PCGH oder PCGHX damit ich das Heft nach ordern kann


----------



## muckelpupp (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

Yep. Kann ich. Ausgabe 02/09 PCGH Extreme Print. Hab es damals am Flughafen gekauft 

@Ace Was macht eigentlich das geplante Update deiner Liste - mal vorsichtig gefragt?


----------



## Xylezz (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

Alles klar danke


----------



## damienmc3 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

Hab heut mein Paket bekommen von AT, u.a. den XSPC 360 und den Magicool Slim Triple und das Sharkoon Rebel 12, ich glaube aber, dass das ganze nix wird.

Seht selbst:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Mainboard sitzt sehr hoch, da würde der Radi im Deckel stören, ich glaube das Gehäuse muss zu AT zurück und ich muss mich nach was anderem umsehen, aber was ?!?! Will kein Vermögen für ein Gehäuse ausgeben.


----------



## KlopsCommander (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

Hallo erstmal,
da ich mir in absehbarer Zeit ne Wakü zulegen möchte wollte ich mal fragen ob jemand weiß was für Radiatoren in den neuen MINI von HAF passen?

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Alle Cooler Master Gehäuse » Cooler Master HAF Mini RC-922M-KKN1-GP - black


----------



## Agent_Oragen (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

moin und hallo an alle 

da ich gerade kurz davor stehe mir einen neuen rechner zu kaufen, muss ich hier noch mal fix was fragen...

meint ihr es ist möglich in ein Lian Li PC-9B ne wasserkühlung intern zu verbauen?? oder hat das schon mal jemand gemacht?
leider darf das gehäuse 50x50 cm nicht überschreiten. ich weiss das sind die möglichkeiten eng..

was gibt es noch für gehäuse wo es geht, mit den max. abmaßen von 50x50 cm?? die verarbeitung sollte gut sein, nicht son klapperndes 30 euro teil 

mfg


----------



## mr_sleeve (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

evrything is possible


----------



## Agent_Oragen (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

na gut, das war zwar nicht unbedingt das was ich hören wollte. aber recht hast du na klar auch 

wäre trotzdem schön wenn jemand mal ein klare aussage machen könnte..


----------



## KingPiranhas (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

Ohne bearbeiten wirst du nicht alles ins Case bekommen sprich den Radi.


----------



## Agent_Oragen (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

was genau meinst du mit bearbeiten? oben das gehäuse aufschneiden für den radi? oder anfangen kommplett die käfige zu verstetzen/ kürzen?
ob aufmachen ist nicht das problem..

welches gehäuse könntest du mir empfehlen, was eine gute qualli hat?


----------



## KingPiranhas (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

Ja Sachen wegschneiden für den Radi. Lian-Li ist schon Top von der Quali. Kommt halt drauf was du alles kühlen willst das bestimmt dann die Größe des Radis. Also max 50x50 (HxT) und wie breit?


----------



## caine2011 (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

bei lianli gibt es deckel mit bohrungen für wakü´s

hier Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Lian Li - Zubehör


----------



## Agent_Oragen (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

sieht sehr nett aus die teile 

nur finde ich leider nix für das gehäüse was ich haben möchte oder seh ich vor lauter bäume den wald nicht??


----------



## KingPiranhas (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

Richtig für dein Case gibt es keine Deckel bei Caseking. Keine Ahnung ob es überhaupt einen anderen Deckel für dein Case gibt.


----------



## Madz (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

Beim TJ 07 ist ein Fehler in der Liste. Dort steht maximaler Radiator: "360", es ist aber ein 480er möglich.


----------



## GoZoU (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

Danke, habs geändert .

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Bullveyr (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

Der TFC Monsta passt übrigens (ohne die Carbon Seiten-Panels) vorne ins Lian Li PC-A77, ein 5,25" Schacht bleibt frei


----------



## Ace (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

Hey GoZoU!
Wenn du Zeit und Lust hast den Thread hier weiterzuführen,oder eventuell jemand anderes,wäre ich sehr Dankbar.Habe so gut wie keine zeit mehr das hier auf dem laufenden zu halten oder Sachen auszuprobieren 
Die Arbeit überhäuft mich und Freizeit mäßig ist auch kaum Zeit im Moment
hat mir sonst immer viel Spaß gemacht hier!


----------



## BautznerSnef (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*



> Case: *AeroCool Aeroengine Jr.*
> max Radiator:
> - 1x 240 Seitenteil ( radi liegt dabei allerdings außen )
> 
> - 1x 120 hinten


Gilt das auch für mein Aerocool Aeroengine II?



mfg Senf


----------



## KingPiranhas (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

Ja gilt auch für dein Case. Eventuell einen 240er vor den Festplattenkäfig.


----------



## BautznerSnef (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

Naja, das wird wohl nix, höchstens nen Single mit 140er Lüfter, wenn es die Größe für Single Radi's gibt. 

Ich hatte mal kurz nachgedacht, mir ne Wakü zu kaufen (Thermaltake Big Water LCS CL-W0076). 
Wäre Corsair's Cooling Hydro Series H50 sinnvoll?


@ KingPiranhas: Brauchst dein Gehäuse noch, ich liebe es. Geiles Twelve Hundred.

mfg Senf


----------



## KingPiranhas (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

@BautznerSnef 

1. ja das Case brauche ich noch. 
2. Thermaltake "Waküs" sind *******. Die von Corsair sind nicht besser. Ein Luftkühler kann da locker mit halten. Lieber selber was zusammenstellen bzw mal in die Beispielkonfigs schauen, dann kannst du deine Wakü später noch aufrüsten.


----------



## KingPiranhas (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

Und natürlich unsere Hilfe.


----------



## mÆgges (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

ich möchte mal anmerken das beim cosmos s nicht nur ein 240er in die front geht sondern ein 360er und im boden kann man auch noch nen 120er einbauen


----------



## Madz (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*



BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Naja, das wird wohl nix, höchstens nen Single mit 140er Lüfter, wenn es die Größe für Single Radi's gibt.
> 
> Ich hatte mal kurz nachgedacht, mir ne Wakü zu kaufen (Thermaltake Big Water LCS CL-W0076).
> Wäre Corsair's Cooling Hydro Series H50 sinnvoll?
> ...


Sagmal, wie oft sollen wir dir noch sagen, daß billig nicht günstig ist und du dir selber was zusammenstellen sollst, daß mindestens 150, besser mehr als 200€ kostet.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

*@Ace:*

Ins HAF 932 passt auch ein TFC XChanger 480


----------



## maschine (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

Sacht mal Leute, sollte der rote Streifen vorne am Cosmos S nicht leuchten? Ich meine ich hätte da mal sowas gesehen^^


----------



## nemetona (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*



maschine schrieb:


> Sacht mal Leute, sollte der rote Streifen vorne am Cosmos S nicht leuchten? Ich meine ich hätte da mal sowas gesehen^^



Bei meinen leuchtet er nicht, die daüberliegende Sensortaste ist aber rot beleuchtet.


----------



## maschine (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

Hm, dachte schon bei meinem wäre was kaputt 
thx


----------



## Undtot (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

Sharkoon Rebel 12 
* 120/240/360er in der Front
* 360er im Deckel (Nur mit MB`s ohne hohe Passivkühler)
* 120/240er im Deckel
* 120er hinten


----------



## Mazzel-92 (5. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*



Ace schrieb:


> *Cooler Master HAF 932*
> 
> * 240er und 360er Top ( Netzteil ist unten zu verbauen und der oberste 5'25 Schacht fällt weg!)
> * 360er unten (Netzteil wird oben verbaut,Festplattenkäfig muß entfernt oder umgebaut werden!)
> ...



Sogar 2x 240!!! Ich denke, dass sollte man hinzufügen.

Gruß
Mazzel


----------



## Sumpfig (7. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

Lian Li PC-343B 

1 x 240er im Deckel
2 x 360er in der Front
3 x 120er in der Rückseite

und das sind nur die Möglichkeiten ohne eigene Löcher zu schneiden...


----------



## Ace (16. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

So Leute ich habe es vor ein paar Seiten schon angesprochen,das ich zu viel Arbeit habe (Beruflich)und ich aus Zeitlichen gründen kaum noch dazu komme,hier im Forum zu Verfügung zu stehen und den Thread hier auf dem laufenden zu halten.
Wenn sich einer bereit erklären würde den Thread hier aufrecht zu erhalten,zu Aktualisieren,Fragen zu beantworten,und sich mit Gehäusen und WaKü auskennt möge dieses mir mitteilen.
Danke
mfg


----------



## Digger (16. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

hey ace.

ich würde sehr gerne diese aufgabe übernehmen und deinen schönen thread hier weiter führen.
ich behaupte einfach mal, dass ich mich mit wakü auskenne. (treib mich ja im prinzip nur hier rum )

nur wie kann man das machen, dass ich den ersten post änern könnte ?


----------



## Ace (16. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

Schreibe doch mal *GoZoU eine PN
*


----------



## Arikus (24. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

Chieftec CA-01B-B-SL-OP Mesh Big

Monsta Radiator oben und dual in der Front, für beides sind Arbeiten am Gehäuse nötig.

2 1/2  5,25" Schächte bleiben erhalten.


----------



## Yondaime (29. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

Hallo!
Ich hätte da mal eine Frage bezügl. WaKü und dem *Lancool K62*. Da ich mir in nächster Zeit einen neuen PC kaufen und erstmals auch eine Wasserkühlung mit verbauen möchte, wollte ich einmal fragen, ob das Gehäuse überhaupt ausreichend Platz bietet bzw. was für Alternativen ihr mir empfehlen könnt.

Gehäuse soll innen schwarz lackiert sein, nicht viel über 100€ kosten und idealerweise schon ein Window haben.


----------



## Digger (29. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

hm also für einen radi intern bietet es keinen platz.
sonstige komponenten wie pumpe passen natürlich rein, wobei es mit der pumpe etwas eng werden könnte, da das case einen 3,5" schacht besitzt, der gedreht ist.

ich würde dir noch das Antec 900 bzw 902 empfehlen. das hat eine ähnliche optik aber in die front lässt sich noch ein Dual-radi einbauen. außerdem wäre es einfacher, die pumpe einfach in den laufwerksschacht zu stellen, da dieser offen ist.
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Antec » Antec Nine Hundred Ultimate Gamer Case
das 902 ist der nachfolger vom 900 und hat nur kleine änderungen, aber dafür einen schwarzen innenraum.
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Antec » Antec Nine Hundred Two


als größere option, und ein bisschen teuer und leider nicht lackiert :
das cooler master HAF.
VORTEIL : die wakü lässt sich zu 100% intern verbauen 
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...er-HAF-Tower-RC-932-KKN1-GP-black::10950.html


----------



## Yondaime (29. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort! Hab nochmal nen extra thread aufgemacht. Hatte gehofft, dass man beim Lancool oben evtl. nen 280er Radi und vorne nen 120/140er einbauen könnte. Denn Platz brauche ich nur für ein Laufwerk und eine Festplatte und evtl. später eine Lüftersteuerung.

Wie ist es denn, wenn ich einen externen Radiator beim K62 verbauen möchte: kann man den einfach oben auf das Gehäuse legen bzw. verschrauben? Und wo und v.a. wie befestige ich dann die Lüfter?

Das 902 von Antec ist auf jeden Fall eine Alternative, auch wenn es mir optisch wg. dem großen 200mm Lüfter oben nicht ganz so zusagt wie das K62. Das Silverstone Raven RV02 wäre evtl. auch interessant, ist preislich leider schon etwas hoch. Außerdem scheint es bei dem um 90 Grad gedrehten Format u.U. ja auch zu Hitzeproblemen zu kommen.


----------



## Nucleus (29. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

Mit entsprechend langen Schrauben stellst Du den Radi einfach auf den Deckel.

Die Lüfter hängen unter dem Radi, aber haben genug Zwischenraum zum Gehäusedeckel um Luft ansaugen zu können.

Man muss nur nach den Maßen des Radis schauen, ob er so auf dem Gehäuse Platz findet


----------



## Digger (29. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

das raven ist grade wegen dem gedrehten MB für relativ gute temps bekannt, soweit ich weiß.
aber da kannt du nicht wirklich gut eine wakü einbauen.

günstig und optimal ist, wie gesagt das HAF.

den großen lüfter kannste ja beim 902 rausnehmen...


----------



## Nucleus (29. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

Das Antec Twelve Hundred wäre auch noch eine Überlegung wert.

Immerhin findet darin ein Tripple-Radi in der Front Platz 

Kostet allerdings schon 170 Tacken...


----------



## Yondaime (29. August 2009)

Also bräuchte ich bei einer externen Lösung einfach nur die Schläuche hinten aus dem Gehäuse führen, oben den Radiator aufsetzen, den dann am Gehäuse mit überlangen Schrauben befestigen (Löcher muss ich wahrscheinlich vorher bohren, sollte aber kein Problem sein) und fertig? 

Hitzeprobleme oder so können dadurch nicht entstehen?

@Digger: Ich finde das K62 einfach nur schöner, das 902 kommt aber definitiv in die nähere Auswahl. Gefällt mir halt oben nicht 100%. Qualitativ gibts da zwischen Antec und Lancool hoffentlich keine größeren Unterschiede, oder? Und wo kann ich denn beim 902 welche Radiatoren verbauen?

Möchte nämlich auch CPU und GPU übertakten, aber schrittweise (erst einmal nur CPU).



Nucleus schrieb:


> Das Antec Twelve Hundred wäre auch noch eine Überlegung wert.
> 
> Immerhin findet darin ein Tripple-Radi in der Front Platz
> 
> Kostet allerdings schon 170 Tacken...



Ja, der Preis ist mir dann doch etwas zu hoch. Aber es wird ja eh immer teurer als zuerst gedacht (leider!).


----------



## Nucleus (29. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*



Yondaime schrieb:


> Also bräuchte ich bei einer externen Lösung einfach nur die Schläuche hinten aus dem Gehäuse führen, oben den Radiator aufsetzen, den dann am Gehäuse mit überlangen Schrauben befestigen (Löcher muss ich wahrscheinlich vorher bohren, sollte aber kein Problem sein) und fertig?



Quasi, ja 

Oder Du machst es wie ich, bist faul, und stellst den Radi einfach mit den Schrauben auf das Gehäuse 

ich habe eine rutschfeste Matte zugeschnitten.... so lange man das Gehäuse nicht bewegt sitzt das Teil bombenfest 



Yondaime schrieb:


> Hitzeprobleme oder so können dadurch nicht entstehen?



Ich wüsste nicht wieso - im Gegenteil.

Da der Radi nicht mit Luft gekühlt wird, die im Gehäuseinneren schon aufgewärmt wurde, kriegst Du evtl. sogar noch bessere Temps hin.

Einzig passiv gekühlte Komponenten (etwa Mainboard-Chipsatz) sollten dennoch einen Luftzug abbekommen.
Der kommt normaler Weise aber schon von nem Lüfter in der Gehäusefront, bzw. einem an der Rückseite, der nach Draußen bläst.


----------



## Yondaime (29. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

Ich frage nur, weil oben ja ein Großteil der erwärmten Luft rausgeblasen wird - aber andererseits ist diese Luft ja nicht so warm, weil ich die Komponenten ja dann mir Wasser kühle, oder?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Darunter befinden sich zwei 140mm Lüfter. Kommt dann also nur ein 280er Radiator in Frage?


----------



## klyer (29. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

hi,

sry, wenn das schon gesagt wurde, (ich wollte nich unbedingt alles 24 seiten durchlesen)
aber wäre das CM 690 nich auch ne variante? es ist meiner meinung auch super gut für wakü geeignet...

mfg


----------



## Yondaime (29. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

Wie findet ihr das Silverstone Raven RV02? Mit 140€ zwar äusserste Schmerzgrenze, soll aber anscheinend Platz für nen 360er Radi (unten) sowie einen 240er in der Front bieten.


----------



## Yondaime (30. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

Also, werde mich höchstwahrscheinlich nun für das Raven RV02 entscheiden, obwohl es sich preislich an der äussersten Schmerzgrenze (140€) befindet. Ursprünglich wollte ich ja mal das Xigmatek Midgard nehmen.

Gibt es denn gute Radiatoren mit 30mm Höhe? Laut Bedienungsanleitung geht bei einer GPU Länge von 10,5" ein 30mm Radi unten rein, wenn die Grafikkarte nur 9" lang ist, dann passen auch bis zu 60mm hohe rein.

Und wo bietet sich vorne Platz für nen 240er Radiator? Platz für Pumpe und AGB sollte ja hoffentlich auch vorhanden sein. Wäre nett, wenn mir da jemand weiterhelfen könnte.


----------



## Digger (30. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

also bs 30mm höhe sind die magicool slim radi zu empfehlen.

vorne wirste keinen 240 reinbekommen, da die laufwerke vorne geschlossen sind. nutze lieber den platz für pumpe und AGB.
auf den boden passt sogar ein quad. da dürfte die leistung vollkommen ausreichen.


----------



## Yondaime (30. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

Alles klar. Bin gerade auch am überlegen, ob ich die GPU überhaupt kühlen möchte. Das ist ja immer so ne Sache, weil man ja meist spezielle Kühler braucht und diese dann auch recht teuer sind. Und für reine CPU Kühlung reicht ein Triple doch vollkommen aus, oder?

Einen Quad einfach komplett über die 3x180er Lüfter bei ausgebautem Festplattenkäfig würde funktionieren denkt ihr? In der Verpackung ist nämlich nur eine Kühlerhalterung für nen 360er.

Qualitativ sollte das Gehäuse ja auch einigermaßen in Ordnung sein? Alu brauche ich nicht, aber die Verarbeitung etc. sollte einfach stimmen.


----------



## Digger (30. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

also was du kühlen möchtest, musst du wissen 
für ne cpu reicht ein triple locker aus ! 
problem bei den grakas ist halt, dass sie unglaublich laut sind.

bein nem quad müsstest du eventuell ein stück vom festplattekäfig abschneiden...
oh, dass eine radi halterung dabei ist, wusst ich gar nicht, aber umso besser 

silverstone hat eine super qualität ! genauso wie antec.


----------



## Yondaime (30. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

Ich möchte halt im Idle meine Ruhe haben, wenn ich zocke, muss es nicht leise sein. Was mich halt bei den GPU Kühlern stört, ist die Tatsache, dass man für jede neue Graka anscheinend einen neuen Kühler braucht. Und jedesmal um die 90€ Aufpreis zahlen, wenn man aufrüstet, ist halt viel Geld.

Die Vapor-X von Sapphire sind ja im Idle relativ ruhig, wenn ich über meine Heimkinoanlage zocke, erachte ich die Lautstärke (sollen bei der 4890 Vapor-X um die 2,6 sone sein) als nicht so störend.


----------



## Nucleus (30. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*



Yondaime schrieb:


> Was mich halt bei den GPU Kühlern stört, ist die Tatsache, dass man für jede neue Graka anscheinend einen neuen Kühler braucht. Und jedesmal um die 90€ Aufpreis zahlen, wenn man aufrüstet, ist halt viel Geld.



Das stimtm zwar.

Allerdings kannst Du mit GPU WaKü besser übertakten und zögerst das Aufrüsten so ein bisschen hinaus


----------



## Yondaime (30. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

Auch wieder wahr...gar nicht so einfach. Also für CPU + GPU bräuchte ich nen Quad oder würde da auch nen Triple reichen. Und bei der GPU nur eine mit Referenzdesign kaufen?


----------



## Digger (30. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

naja reichen würde ein triple schon. jenachdem was für anforderungen du stellst an wassertemp etc 

was für hardware willst du denn kühlen ?


----------



## Yondaime (30. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

AMD Phenom II 955 BE und ne 4890. Wenn die neue 5800er Serie demnächst erscheint, hole ich mir vielleicht eine der neueren Karten. CF werde ich wohl nicht machen. Und die CPU soll auf jeden Fall stark übertaktet werden.


----------



## Digger (30. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

hmmmmm
schwer zu sagen. nen triple reicht schon aus nur wird die temp halt nich super-klasse sein, aber noch im erträglichen bereich.

notfalls kannste ja immernoch einen radi extern nutzen.


----------



## Yondaime (30. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*



Digger schrieb:


> hmmmmm
> schwer zu sagen. nen triple reicht schon aus nur wird die temp halt nich super-klasse sein, aber noch im erträglichen bereich.
> 
> notfalls kannste ja immernoch einen radi extern nutzen.



Danke für die Info! Wird dann wohl auf das Raven RV02 und nen Triple Radi hinauslaufen. Ich überlege mir demnächst mal die übrigen Komponenten. Auf jeden Fall vielen Dank an alle hier, ihr habt mir wirklich sehr geholfen!!!


----------



## Digger (30. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

alles klar  dann viel spaß mit deinem komponenten 

für die hilfe sind wir ja schließlich da


----------



## GoZoU (30. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste!*

Da Ace aus privaten Gründen nicht mehr in der Lage ist, diesen Thread zu Pflegen wird Digger absofort diese Aufgabe übernehmen.

Weiter geht es hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/67487-wakue-case-liste-ii.html



MfG
GoZoU


----------

